# Why are ferragamo bags so underrated?



## ilovenikki

I recently bought my first ferragamo shoulder bag with my tax returns and I think the bag is so stunning and classy. Heres a pic:

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/salvatore-ferragamo-fanya-satchel?ID=587298

I purchased it in the black color. It's super professional looking and seems to be great quality. 

So why is it that these bags are so understated? I feel as if the spotlight is on their shoes and not their bags.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ilovenikki said:


> I recently bought my first ferragamo shoulder bag with my tax returns and I think the bag is so stunning and classy. Heres a pic:
> 
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/salvatore-ferragamo-fanya-satchel?ID=587298
> 
> I purchased it in the black color. It's super professional looking and seems to be great quality.
> 
> So why is it that these bags are so understated? I feel as if the spotlight is on their shoes and not their bags.


Good question! Can't wait to read everyone's thoughts on this  Personally the selection of Ferragamo bags in my area isn't great compared to what I find online. I like to see a bag in person and when I can't I kind of lose interest and am just not drawn to the brand.


----------



## Megs

I've always wondered this too. I get to see tons of Ferragamo bags in person and not one has ever disappointed me. I think in Europe they might be more popular, but I really believe they should be here. 

I think their shoes are more common than their bags in the US


----------



## ilovenikki

Megs said:


> I've always wondered this too. I get to see tons of Ferragamo bags in person and not one has ever disappointed me. I think in Europe they might be more popular, but I really believe they should be here.
> 
> I think their shoes are more common than their bags in the US


Spot on about the shoes being more popular than the bags. I love the bags! They are very good quality and classy.


----------



## jburgh

Salvatore Ferragamo started making shoes when he was 6 years old.  Shoes have always been the brand's passion.  For many years the bags were quite conservative, and thought of by many as "old lady" bags. It has only been in the past 10 years that the bags have been styled to appeal to the under 65 demographic in the US.  I'm an old lady () so I've always liked the conservatives styles.  Ferragamo does some of the very best alligator bags...right up there with BV and Hermes.


----------



## foxgal

Totally agree that Ferragamo is under-rated. My Sofia is so amazingly made - classy, functional, and fun all at the same time. And their vintage kelly-style bags are stunning. I wonder when they'll get the attention they deserve. Though, that said, I also like that they are under-the-radar and not "it" trendy.


----------



## ilovenikki

jburgh said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo started making shoes when he was 6 years old.  Shoes have always been the brand's passion.  For many years the bags were quite conservative, and thought of by many as "old lady" bags. It has only been in the past 10 years that the bags have been styled to appeal to the under 65 demographic in the US.  I'm an old lady () so I've always liked the conservatives styles.  Ferragamo does some of the very best alligator bags...right up there with BV and Hermes.


Thanks for this info  I loveee the bags!


----------



## ilovenikki

foxgal said:


> Totally agree that Ferragamo is under-rated. My Sofia is so amazingly made - classy, functional, and fun all at the same time. And their vintage kelly-style bags are stunning. I wonder when they'll get the attention they deserve. Though, that said, I also like that they are under-the-radar and not "it" trendy.


SO true about them not being trendy. That's why I chose the Fanya over the Celine small luggage tote that is so in right now.


----------



## loveholic01

As jburgh said, Ferragamo started off making shoes so that was the main focus of the brand initially.  

Regardless, with the likes of Gucci, Prada, etc., Ferragamo started as a *leathergoods *maker.  You can expect quality leather goods from these brands because their history is in leather.  That's why I'll choose a bag from Ferragamo over Dior, YSL, or other brands that started as fashion houses than leathergoods makers.   

One thing I will say is that Ferragamo designs are myeh..it's gotten better over the years but I think they're no competition to other brands.  I do love Ferragamo wallets though - I think they're really elegant and classy (hate hate monogram Gucci or LV wallets).


----------



## rthamrin

jburgh said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo started making shoes when he was 6 years old.  Shoes have always been the brand's passion.  For many years the bags were quite conservative, and thought of by many as "old lady" bags. It has only been in the past 10 years that the bags have been styled to appeal to the under 65 demographic in the US.  I'm an old lady () so I've always liked the conservatives styles.  Ferragamo does some of the very best alligator bags...right up there with BV and Hermes.



interesting story. I always love ferragamo shoes and bought many of them, but never buy any purse from them. their purses look pretty but for some reasons I never have the intention to buy them. I dont even know why is that. :wondering


----------



## No Cute

Not underrated by me .  Never thought of them as that, but I can see they don't get the attention at tpf that other designers do.  Interesting responses.  Thank you.


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

The Queen has always worn Ferragamo handbags and shoes, Ferragamo is very popular in England and Europe!

It's fashion statement for many years to me was of quality and old money but it's changing and becoming more available throughout the world. 

I really love Ferragamo and I have seen some gorgeous handbags at some very reputable stores via the Internet.


----------



## fufu

I adore Salvatore Ferragamo's shoes and he started shoe making and designing at a very young age. 

His vara bow bags are very pretty too


----------



## charleston-mom

DiamondLadyLove said:


> The Queen has always worn Ferragamo handbags and shoes, Ferragamo is very popular in England and Europe!
> 
> It's fashion statement for many years to me was of quality and old money but it's changing and becoming more available throughout the world.
> 
> I really love Ferragamo and I have seen some gorgeous handbags at some very reputable stores via the Internet.



Actually the queen wears only Launer bags. They do look a little similar though. Her bags are handmade for her by Launer of London and they carry the royal seal.  She has worn ferragamo shoes, but only rarely.


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

charleston-mom said:


> Actually the queen wears only Launer bags. They do look a little similar though. Her bags are handmade for her by Launer of London and they carry the royal seal.  She has worn ferragamo shoes, but only rarely.




Thanks for the correction, I read about the Queen and her style in an old Vogue magazine years ago but I do have a case of jetlag and my quote was rather bold!
Occasionally the Queen's handbags do look slightly Ferragamo, more vintage Ferragamo.


----------



## missmoimoi

The Emmy satchel in black is on my short wish list now. I checked it out today!  Love it!!!


----------



## missmoimoi




----------



## missmoimoi

Last pic


----------



## Delisle

Ferragamo is understated but certainly not underrated.  Ferragamo is well tailored, classic, and elegant.  I actually prefer designers that are not seen on everyone.


----------



## Juniper10

Trying to find someone with a Noah satchel...thoughts? I'm considering it as an alternative to the discontinued epi speedy 30.  How does it hold up and do you like it as the months go by? Anyone have one of these? Maybe I should start a new thread!


----------



## No Cute

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2138143



That's lovely.  I've not seen it before.  Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## jello_1955

missmoimoi said:


> Last pic
> View attachment 2138147



I saw this at the boutique and sooo want one but out of my price range.


----------



## CoachCruiser

I wanted to resurrect this thread because I've been wondering the same exact thing lately, and I wondered if anyone had new thoughts they wanted to share. TIA!


----------



## sugaryblue

I am more obsessed about their shoes, but also have a wallet and a mini sac. I think their leather is great, feels durable and i don't have to baby them as much. However most styles of their bags may perceive bit more conservative looking than the other brands. Maybe that's why they are underrated?


----------



## BovinaRabbit

I think they are "under the radar".  To me their designs tend to be more restrained and classic.  For other people, I can understand that "restrained and classic" equates to "conservative".  I only have one Ferragamo bag and I have been impressed with the quality of the materials and workmanship.  Also, I've received compliments from people on my bag without knowing what brand it is.  Generally, they say something like, "I don't know what bag you have but I can tell that it is a really nice bag."  I do plan on acquiring more Ferragamo bags in the future.  I recently just got sidetracked with their shoes and ended up buying a couple of pairs


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you both for your responses. I think you both have great points. I'm very happy with my Ferragamo bag (which I bought on sale!)......the saffiano leather is lovely and the color (a beautiful sapphire) is really striking. And usually, I'm not one for little "bows" on bags, but this one is very discreet and subtle; I like it a lot, actually!


----------



## westvillage

They have little  'trend'y-wow' factor.  They do get on board with the trend of the moment by changing up the silhouette ... like including a tote with wings  in the lineup ... but it's not a forward kind of thing. My mother could wear that one as well as me.  The Sofia is so beautifully designed that it has endured a long time now and has come to look, if not youthful, then at least young and  'established.'   The new bag, the Fiamma I think, is a bold statement for Ferragamo. Very Liuxe..  Will it catch on?  

I have 2 Ferragamos and will keep adding to the group. The quality brings tears to my eyes ... in the best way.


----------



## BPC

westvillage said:


> They have little  'trend'y-wow' factor.  They do get on board with the trend of the moment by changing up the silhouette ... like including a tote with wings  in the lineup ... but it's not a forward kind of thing. My mother could wear that one as well as me.  The Sofia is so beautifully designed that it has endured a long time now and has come to look, if not youthful, then at least young and  'established.'   The new bag, the Fiamma I think, is a bold statement for Ferragamo. Very Liuxe..  Will it catch on?
> 
> I have 2 Ferragamos and will keep adding to the group. The quality brings tears to my eyes ... in the best way.



I only own one cross-body bag, but am up to my 4th Ferragamo wallet. Love their quality.

The bag designs, while lovely, were just too "mature" looking for me and I'm not in my 20's. So have stayed away from them for the most part. 

But, I instantly fell for the Fiamma and am considering getting it in the large size. I think it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Tarci

I am a huge fan of anything Salvatore Ferragamo. It's understated elegance that can stand the test of time. Seriously. My purses from Ferragamo  keep it's shape and color - their shoes are comfortable and great for my wider feet


----------



## Venessa84

Tarci said:


> I am a huge fan of anything Salvatore Ferragamo. It's understated elegance that can stand the test of time. Seriously. My purses from Ferragamo  keep it's shape and color - their shoes are comfortable and great for my wider feet



+1, I was just about to say the same thing.  I love everything Ferragamo.  I kind of love the fact that my friends aren't carrying my SF bags around.  And the quality of their bags and shoes are just amazing!!


----------



## *schmoo*

I love the customer service there but for awhile now I haven't been especially drawn to their merch. Wallets are always a good bet.


----------



## applecidered

I think if you want to own one Ferragamo item, it has got to be the shoes. Purses are beautiful, but the shoes are iconic. I personally think the mens shoes are gorgeous. But go with your calling. Cant go wrong.


----------



## Coocho

I think it depends on where you live
Here in Moscow every other working girl has a Ferragamo bag and it was very challenging for me to buy a bag, knowing that i wouls see it quite often on others
In Europe there are Ferragamo stores at every airpot. it's a very popular brand here.


----------



## Coocho

another thought: shoes are probably 3 times cheaper than bags, that's why it's easier to by a pair of shoes and not break your budget
but again - I see a lot of F bags where I live on women in the office


----------



## isabellam

I think Ferragamo doesn't get the press that some other brands do because, like someone else mentioned, they tend not to be as flashy.  I think the brand, overall, exudes timelessness, tradition, and conservatism.  

some say that ferragamo is the hermes of italy.  I have several Ferragamo items, and I am very impressed with the quality and timeless design.


----------



## kae502

Great bags for the price, one can't go wrong with the purchase of one. I have had many over the years and It is only one of two brands that I get asked about, the other is alviero martini. I carry LV mostly but never a comment one them. By the way my HG bag is the SF Saffiano Kelly. Love it so much. Class all the way.


----------



## JazzyMac

I love these bags; they are so executive looking!


----------



## Rannie

I think Ferragamo bags are very underrated as well, but I kind of like it this way 
It's nice to have something different, instead of something super generic like the LV Neverfull Tote.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Ok so I will stick my neck out - I have looked at the Ferragamo bags many times and even brought a wallet but then returned it - I just cannot take the plunge - I guess as I love Chanel and the quality of Chanel, I just feel the Ferragamo quality is not quite as strong. But having said that, I think the designs are wonderful, but not sure if they are classics and will last as long as some of the other brands. I think their scarves are wonderful though. 
And their shoes are lovely (although they never fit me as they don't bring all sizes to Australia)

Oh and I hate it that they go on sale.


----------



## Silkpearl

I have been admiring Ferragamo bags for sometime after finding the varina shoes great to wear. However, I am finding choosing the style quite difficult. Looking for a medium/smallish bag that can be worn crossbody - I was plumping for the Abbey only to be told it has been discontinued as it was unpopular due to looking to mature and is no longer available in the boutiques?!!! Is that right?!!  SA suggested the Vara medium shoulder bag instead - but it seems quite dressy to me for daily use.


----------



## Umbala

Silkpearl said:


> I have been admiring Ferragamo bags for sometime after finding the varina shoes great to wear. However, I am finding choosing the style quite difficult. Looking for a medium/smallish bag that can be worn crossbody - I was plumping for the Abbey only to be told it has been discontinued as it was unpopular due to looking to mature and is no longer available in the boutiques?!!! Is that right?!!  SA suggested the Vara medium shoulder bag instead - but it seems quite dressy to me for daily use.



Some sites like Saks and Nordstrom still carry Abbey. I found this bag great for casual everyday use because it is versatile, crossbody or shoulder. It is small/medium size but quite roomy, can fit a small bottle of water, umbrella, wallet and phone.


----------



## Venessa84

Luv iz Louis said:


> Ok so I will stick my neck out - I have looked at the Ferragamo bags many times and even brought a wallet but then returned it - I just cannot take the plunge - I guess as I love Chanel and the quality of Chanel, I just feel the Ferragamo quality is not quite as strong. But having said that, I think the designs are wonderful, but not sure if they are classics and will last as long as some of the other brands. I think their scarves are wonderful though.
> And their shoes are lovely (although they never fit me as they don't bring all sizes to Australia)
> 
> Oh and I hate it that they go on sale.


I definitely disagree with this.  My first high end bag purchase was a Ferragamo and it still looks just a good as it did the day I got her.  And they do have some very classic designs like the Sofia.


----------



## Silkpearl

Thanks, Umbala - good to hear it can fit more than essentials. I think it looks quite sleek, smart and practical - the SA's comment that it hadn't sold well last season because it was more of an "old ladies bag" was rather off-putting though and is making me reassess the look.... Happy to hear any comments? Maybe a brighter colour?


----------



## Rannie

Silkpearl said:


> Thanks, Umbala - good to hear it can fit more than essentials. I think it looks quite sleek, smart and practical - the SA's comment that it hadn't sold well last season because it was more of an "old ladies bag" was rather off-putting though and is making me reassess the look.... Happy to hear any comments? Maybe a brighter colour?



I think the Ferragamo brand as a whole is considered by many as an "old ladies brand". They are quite conservative in their designs and don't usually have crazy colours and styles. But lately I think they have been slightly more adventurous. I actually appreciate the conservative designs though. I have a Sofia and I feel like it will not go out of style even years from now because of its clean, minimalist and classic look. A brighter colour definitely helps. I got a coral pink Sofia and the colour makes the bag look more chic and less conservative compared to say a black Sofia. This bag always gets a lot of attention whenever I bring her out. One  time I had lunch with a coworker and she said she loved the colour and  even asked me what brand it was. I told her, but apparently she had  never heard of Ferragamo... Goes to show how unpopular the brand is  where I live... Picture below:


----------



## Silkpearl

Rannie said:


> I think the Ferragamo brand as a whole is considered by many as an "old ladies brand". They are quite conservative in their designs and don't usually have crazy colours and styles. But lately I think they have been slightly more adventurous. I actually appreciate the conservative designs though. I have a Sofia and I feel like it will not go out of style even years from now because of its clean, minimalist and classic look. A brighter colour definitely helps. I got a coral pink Sofia and the colour makes the bag look more chic and less conservative compared to say a black Sofia. This bag always gets a lot of attention whenever I bring her out. One  time I had lunch with a coworker and she said she loved the colour and  even asked me what brand it was. I told her, but apparently she had  never heard of Ferragamo... Goes to show how unpopular the brand is  where I live... Picture below:


Rannie, your sofia is truly stunning! Love it. That is in no way an "old ladies bag" . Is this the small or mini  size? This looks fresh, cute but smart. This style was on my radar but I wasn't sure how the handle would hang as I prefer to wear on the shoulder or crossbody most of the time and the boutiques did not have any pretty colours when I was looking. Think they were still in winter mode. I will rethink the Abbey v Sofia, if thre Abbey doesn't disappear beforehand! Thanks for this.


----------



## Rannie

Silkpearl said:


> Rannie, your sofia is truly stunning! Love it. That is in no way an "old ladies bag" . Is this the small or mini  size? This looks fresh, cute but smart. This style was on my radar but I wasn't sure how the handle would hang as I prefer to wear on the shoulder or crossbody most of the time and the boutiques did not have any pretty colours when I was looking. Think they were still in winter mode. I will rethink the Abbey v Sofia, if thre Abbey doesn't disappear beforehand! Thanks for this.


Thanks Silkpearl 
Actually this is the medium size Sofia. I think it's the perfect size since it can hold all the typical things (long wallet, make-up pouch, coin pouch, cell phone, sunglasses, camera) with some room left over. And it's not that big on me even though I am quite petite (5'3" and <50kg). I carry it by the handle in more formal situations and wear it crossbody for a more casual look. I think the medium size is very versatile. It can be sophisticated or playful depending on how it's worn. IMO the handle doesn't look awkward when it's worn crossbody.


----------



## KathleenKessler

jburgh said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo started making shoes when he was 6 years old.  Shoes have always been the brand's passion.  For many years the bags were quite conservative, and thought of by many as "old lady" bags. It has only been in the past 10 years that the bags have been styled to appeal to the under 65 demographic in the US.  I'm an old lady () so I've always liked the conservatives styles.  Ferragamo does some of the very best alligator bags...right up there with BV and Hermes.


Love the Bags!! Good information, thanks!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I have seen very few Ferragamo bags IRL (no Saks, Neimans, only a Nordstrom that doesn't carry them), but I just bought my first one! A Noah satchel, pre-loved from BBOS. It arrives tomorrow! The few I have seen are exquisite. Anyone else have this bag?


----------



## Silkpearl

westvillage said:


> They have little  'trend'y-wow' factor.  They do get on board with the trend of the moment by changing up the silhouette ... like including a tote with wings  in the lineup ... but it's not a forward kind of thing. My mother could wear that one as well as me.  The Sofia is so beautifully designed that it has endured a long time now and has come to look, if not youthful, then at least young and  'established.'   The new bag, the Fiamma I think, is a bold statement for Ferragamo. Very Liuxe..  Will it catch on?
> 
> I have 2 Ferragamos and will keep adding to the group. The quality brings tears to my eyes ... in the best way.


Looking at the thread on celebs and their Ferragamos and the top A list actresses carrying them, I am more than a little surprised this brand is still relatively under the radar. I did note a London boutique SA suggesting that the prices of their bags have being going up exponentially in the last couple of years though - so business must be good but maybe discreetly so!!


----------



## MissFrosty

I purchased my first Ferragamo bag recently. A small verve tote in black but I'm not sure if I like it so haven't used it. I kept on viewing it online until I caved in and bought it. Does anyone else have this bag?


----------



## Reg519

ilovenikki said:


> I recently bought my first ferragamo shoulder bag with my tax returns and I think the bag is so stunning and classy. Heres a pic:
> 
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/salvatore-ferragamo-fanya-satchel?ID=587298
> 
> I purchased it in the black color. It's super professional looking and seems to be great quality.
> 
> So why is it that these bags are so understated? I feel as if the spotlight is on their shoes and not their bags.


I agree. I think they are so classic. I also love the fact that they are not logo-driven--simple, understated--and elegant.


----------



## KloeF

Reg519 said:


> I agree. I think they are so classic. I also love the fact that they are not logo-driven--simple, understated--and elegant.


I completely agree with this! 
The men's line however is a bit different in my opinion - it seems to be quite a bit more logo-driven.


----------



## Oryx816

MissFrosty said:


> I purchased my first Ferragamo bag recently. A small verve tote in black but I'm not sure if I like it so haven't used it. I kept on viewing it online until I caved in and bought it. Does anyone else have this bag?




I have this bag!  When I first bought it, I too wasn't sure about it but it is so well made and so comfortable that honestly it has become my go-to bag and I am considering another one.  

I have tons of SF shoes but the verve was my first SF bag (although not my last--got a hobo that I loooove too)!

Once I started wearing it most of my other bags started getting dusty!

Enjoy!


----------



## MissFrosty

Thanks Oryx you have been helpful in your thoughts on this bag. Maybe it's just too chic for me or perhaps I can't bear to use something that cost that much. It was my first Ferragamo bag, in fact my first high end bag. But I agree with your opinion on the quality as it really is exceptional.


----------



## Oryx816

MissFrosty said:


> Thanks Oryx you have been helpful in your thoughts on this bag. Maybe it's just too chic for me or perhaps I can't bear to use something that cost that much. It was my first Ferragamo bag, in fact my first high end bag. But I agree with your opinion on the quality as it really is exceptional.




My hesitation was more about whether it would be functional for me.  I have been buying designer bags for almost 25 years so I have long lost any nervousness I may ever have had.  Please realize that no bag is more valuable than you.  No matter what we pay for a bag, it is there as an accessory for YOU and to highlight you.  Please go out and enjoy it.  No bag fulfills its destiny by gathering dust; it is meant to  make you smile!  Get that bag to work Miss Frosty!

HTH


----------



## MissFrosty

I was selling my Verve because I didn't think I would use it. I was offered £450 for it and decided that I would keep it rather than give it away.  I plan on using it next week as I have just received a new Fendi and I will post some mod shots because there aren't any that I can find.


----------



## Happy Luppy

I'm thinking of buy the small Ginny bag. I never purchased a Ferragamo bag before, how is their quality and does it wear fast?


----------



## Samantha S

I checked out the bags last week and I found it very  well made.


----------



## Venessa84

Happy Luppy said:


> I'm thinking of buy the small Ginny bag. I never purchased a Ferragamo bag before, how is their quality and does it wear fast?


My first premier designer bag was Ferragamo and that has got to be over 10 years ago.  I still use the bag today and it shows very little sign of wear.


----------



## mulberryos

Happy Luppy said:


> I'm thinking of buy the small Ginny bag. I never purchased a Ferragamo bag before, how is their quality and does it wear fast?




Ferragamo bags' quality is exceptional. I own a couple of Chanel's and a lot of Louis Vuitton. I used to prefer those brands because of resale value. I sell my bags if I don't use them to exchange with new bags. Recently, I can't resist buying more and more of Ferragamo bags cause of quality. I recently wanted to buy a Chanel seasonal bag but ended up with two Ferragamo bags. =) You don't need to worry about their quality. If you want the bags to last longer, try saffiano or pebbled leather since they show less scratches than soft smooth leather.


----------



## beekmanhill

One of the reasons I like Ferragamo is that they still make more smooth leather bags than pebbled leather or saffiano, whatever you want to call it.  I'm a fan of smooth leather.

Wore their shoes for years and years, still have several of them.  

Have several of their wallets, again in smooth leather.  They've lasted for years.

One of the reasons I've gotten away from them is that Saks, where I shop a lot, no longer has them.  The Ferragamo boutique in my experience, has pushy S/A's, and I hate that.  SO gradually I stopped going in..................................  Too bad, I'm just looking at their website and I love a few of the bags.  Franky I don't think they are any more conservative than a Birkin or a Kelly.   Ferragamo was hugely famous in the 80's, I think.   Maybe marketing didn't stay up to snuff, who knows.  Now they are not a big name in the luxury bag business in the US, even though their bags are luxury bags, IMO.  Very nicely made.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I love Ferragamo, I have a pair of patent leather bow flats that have stood the test of time and a ton of wear.  They still look beautiful, elegant, and are very much instyle even today.  I also have a clutch/chain bag in suede... I always get compliments on it purchased over 8-10 years ago, still looking amazing.  I hope to add an everyday bag to my collection at some point.


----------



## spylove22

Unfortunately Ferragamo hasn't been able to successfully capture enough attention to compete with the big names like LV, Dior, YSLvery poor marketing not really sure but their IT factor is way down, that's why I can't resell any of my stuff because people will only buy it for pennies on ebay.


----------



## beekmanhill

spylove22 said:


> Unfortunately Ferragamo hasn't been able to successfully capture enough attention to compete with the big names like LV, Dior, YSLvery poor marketing not really sure but their IT factor is way down, that's why I can't resell any of my stuff because people will only buy it for pennies on ebay.



I know, I put up a great bag  and I got very low offers.   I kept it instead and will wait until Ferragamo's star is on the rise and try again.  The bag is circa 2000, and the leather is so beautiful and soft.  It's a modified hobo style.    Too bad they haven't come up with a big selling bag so the brand would get a lift.


----------



## bembeogunt

Ferragamo bags are underrated yet are  gorgeous.  The leather used is exquisite.  I own a snakeskin snookie in fushia pink. Stunning bag will post pick later


----------



## Iv7

spylove22 said:


> Unfortunately Ferragamo hasn't been able to successfully capture enough attention to compete with the big names like LV, Dior, YSLvery poor marketing not really sure but their IT factor is way down, that's why I can't resell any of my stuff because people will only buy it for pennies on ebay.



Well, they never really made the most popular and "in" bags. Shoes are well known like Varas. But compare the Sofia to like the Neverfull. Or even the By the Way. Or Sac de Jour. Perhaps more has heard of MK's Miranda than the Sofia.

More people buy and carry other brands and it's carried on to the popularity thereafter. Sadly


----------



## spylove22

Hopefully things will turn around. My mom used to buy Celine clothes in the 80's in Paris all the time and they pretty much catered to "mature" women, very classic styles, etc. Now they have all the celebs carrying their bags which would be totally unheard of in the 80's. So just because they have not have an IT bag doesn't mean all hope is lost.


----------



## klynneann

I don't think I mind so much that they're somewhat underrated.  Helps to keep the prices down a bit.    And I like that not everyone is carrying my bag.


----------



## jade

klynneann said:


> I don't think I mind so much that they're somewhat underrated.  Helps to keep the prices down a bit.    And I like that not everyone is carrying my bag.




I don't know about that.  Sofia prices jumped quite a bit in the past few years by a few hundred.  There were upgrades, but when i had it on my list at first it looked like $1600 was the number for the medium.  I purchased this weekend for $2250.  The previous cloth lined bags from last season retailed for about $1800.

I figured i should hurry up and get one since my "bugs" were fixed.


----------



## klynneann

jade said:


> I don't know about that.  Sofia prices jumped quite a bit in the past few years by a few hundred.  There were upgrades, but when i had it on my list at first it looked like $1600 was the number for the medium.  I purchased this weekend for $2250.  The previous cloth lined bags from last season retailed for about $1800.
> 
> I figured i should hurry up and get one since my "bugs" were fixed.



Oh I've definitely noticed their price increases the last few years, but overall their prices are still a lot lower than most other luxury brands. I got mine on sale, but even at full price - a medium Sookie lined in leather for $1650? It'd be a lot more somewhere else.


----------



## jade

klynneann said:


> Oh I've definitely noticed their price increases the last few years, but overall their prices are still a lot lower than most other luxury brands. I got mine on sale, but even at full price - a medium Sookie lined in leather for $1650? It'd be a lot more somewhere else.




I feel like Ferragamo has a pretty good style/value ratio (for a designer bag). 

They also do not head far into trend territory. Which is good for a buyer. Not good if your aim is collectors. 

But Ferragamo doesn't go for "distinctive" styling. Classic shapes and clean lines seem to rule.


----------



## BovinaRabbit

klynneann said:


> Oh I've definitely noticed their price increases the last few years, but overall their prices are still a lot lower than most other luxury brands. I got mine on sale, but even at full price - a medium Sookie lined in leather for $1650? It'd be a lot more somewhere else.




Completely agree!

I actually like the fact that their bags are under the radar. While I do love more popular brands like LV, purchasing a Ferragamo handbag feels like a well-kept secret only aficionados would understand and appreciate. That said, it is unfortunate that resell values are low.  However, I purchase bags with the intent of enjoying them till they fall apart and have no intentions of reselling. 

I do appreciate that their handbag designs have developed and, in my opinion, improved over time. The bag that initially caught my attention years ago was the soft W bag. I thought it was elegant, feminine with an updated modern look from the original version. I was at the onset of appreciating premier designer handbags and found the price out of my range. It is funny now how I find their prices reasonable compared to other premier brands. Though I was unable to purchase a soft W bag, it has latched my interest and appreciation for this brand.


----------



## Msrouge

I agree with the marketing/brand positioning issues not helping make Ferragamo bags more popular. But maybe that is the way they want it. I remember I once asked a SA at a Ferragamo store about a couple of new bags they had where the logo was very much in display, and he commented that for asian and latinamerican markets, they were putting out designs with logos everywhere, since those markets want to show off the brand of the bag. They only had a couple of those bags in the store, but he said in Asia and Latin America, they were filling the stores with those new bags. He said in Europe, women prefer classic designs, supple leather, discreet hardware, and superb quality. So maybe they want to continue catering to their loyal customer base? It does mean that the resell value is low, since none are "it" bags. But they last forever!!!! My 3 Ferragamo bags are over 10 years old, and they are perfect! And 2 of them are suede, which is quite a delicate material. They are classy and elegant, and I haven't seen them on anyone else.


----------



## jade

I like that the logo is discreet on most bags. I am open in terms of hardware, but I do not like logo heavy bags that scream look how much I spent on this. 

I also feel like the Ferragamo bags are a bit more practically designed than many premier bags.


----------



## celine666666

mulberryos said:


> Ferragamo bags' quality is exceptional. I own a couple of Chanel's and a lot of Louis Vuitton. I used to prefer those brands because of resale value. I sell my bags if I don't use them to exchange with new bags. Recently, I can't resist buying more and more of Ferragamo bags cause of quality. I recently wanted to buy a Chanel seasonal bag but ended up with two Ferragamo bags. =) You don't need to worry about their quality. If you want the bags to last longer, try saffiano or pebbled leather since they show less scratches than soft smooth leather.


Thank you for your opinion. Last week I bought the new Vara in Medium size in Red Lipstick and was thinking to return to get Chanel mini rectangular that's out of stock everywhere. However after reading your comment, I think that my buyer remorse is gone. Thanks again.


----------



## davidswdan

I have always found Ferragamo to be underrated. IMO they are great bags and the designs are iconic. Very under the radar so unless you know the brand you may not even recognize the bag.


----------



## beekmanhill

The quality of Ferragamo leather is unsurpassed, IMO.   I guess they've never had an "it" bag, so maybe that's why they stayed under the radar.  I've worn them for years and years.  I still own two Ferragamo wallets from ages ago, and the leather is still soft and perfect calfskin.   I love the clasp on the F's.


----------



## ipsum

It's sad but on the other hand I hope it'd stay like this way or otherwise, there's high probability the quality would go to downhill like Chanel and LV.


----------



## Murphy47

Ferragamo is still family owned so no shareholders to report to. 
Makes a huge difference in quality and prices.


----------



## Venessa84

ipsum said:


> It's sad but on the other hand I hope it'd stay like this way or otherwise, there's high probability the quality would go to downhill like Chanel and LV.



That's true...


----------



## Samantha S

The quality of the bags is amazing. The leather is thick, sturdy and soft.


----------



## Icing_Time

I think it hasn't found its way into the younger market like the other brands have. There is something about the brand overall that displays a more mature style. They also lack having celebrity/instagram/blogger influence too, so this brand is often overlooked for other brands that are more recognizable.


----------



## dotty8

Icing_Time said:


> I think it hasn't found its way into the younger market like the other brands have. There is something about the brand overall that displays a more mature style. They also lack having celebrity/instagram/blogger influence too, so this brand is often overlooked for other brands that are more recognizable.



I think they are trying to do that with the new Vara Rainbow bag campaign 

Plus I think their shoes have been already quite a hit with bloggers and younger customers for some years now


----------



## MamaSleepy

Murphy47 said:


> Ferragamo is still family owned so no shareholders to report to.
> Makes a huge difference in quality and prices.


I didn't know F was family owned and I agree, private vs public makes a huge difference. Anyone know which other brands are still family/private?


----------



## Selenet

MamaSleepy said:


> I didn't know F was family owned and I agree, private vs public makes a huge difference. Anyone know which other brands are still family/private?


Chanel is, and they are making huge profits. Versace (I think) is too and it is not going so well in that house...

The problem is also that Ferragamo doesn't have any hyped "it" bags. You will see a lot of working ladies wearing Ferragamo bags or shoes (even men) but I can't name any "influencer" that would carry their bags. It might also to do with the fact that the logo is not that big.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Perhaps our Ferragamo forum needs a sticky thread like Chanel's Shopping one which has a subset thread for Reseller/Consignment postings. Any TPFer selling their SF could list their sale link on it, effectively marketing to SF lovers directly. The posts on Chanel's don't appear on any other threads (that I've noticed).


----------



## Fashionprinces_

MamaSleepy said:


> Perhaps our Ferragamo forum needs a sticky thread like Chanel's Shopping one which has a subset thread for Reseller/Consignment postings. Any TPFer selling their SF could list their sale link on it, effectively marketing to SF lovers directly. The posts on Chanel's don't appear on any other threads (that I've noticed).


i don't know if I'm aloud to post this response but i have 3 beautiful Ferragamo bags available for sale listed where could i post where people who are interested in Ferragmo bags?


----------



## pukasonqo

Fashionprinces_ said:


> i don't know if I'm aloud to post this response but i have 3 beautiful Ferragamo bags available for sale listed where could i post where people who are interested in Ferragmo bags?



the shopping resources has a “your auctions” section for TPFers


----------



## Fashionprinces_

pukasonqo said:


> the shopping resources has a “your auctions” section for TPFers


ok thanks i thought maybe there was a dedicated thread of listing


----------



## Zzyzx

Haven't purchased a bag from Ferragamo for awhile, but I love the fact it's underrated and not so recognizable.   I've always had great customer experience with them, including purse repair.  Their recent styles haven't spoken to me, but I still browse from time to time.


----------



## MamaSleepy

pukasonqo said:


> the shopping resources has a “your auctions” section for TPFers


Yes, I'm aware of that section but I'm referencing the one listed under Chanel Shopping. It's a more direct target.


----------



## seishouai

Reviving this thread as the vara rainbow is growing on me! I’ve never bought any leather bags or wallets but I own 12 pairs of Ferragamo shoes. 

But going by the quality of the shoes which are all worn in heavy rotation, I can safely say their leather is awesome!


----------



## Lswern

I always wondered why too. The quality of the bags are amazing. And the styles are so cute too! But I think the shoes are the main statement of the brand so I think that stole all the spotlight.


----------



## mmagic

I love the quality and workmanship of Ferragamo bags. I also don't mind so much that they're underrated. Recently bought a Vara Bow Flap Bag in the link below

https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/ca/e...MIyemxzcDV2gIVFndeCh2jHgC0EAYYASABEgLkNvD_BwE


----------



## beekmanhill

mmagic said:


> I love the quality and workmanship of Ferragamo bags. I also don't mind so much that they're underrated. Recently bought a Vara Bow Flap Bag in the link below
> 
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/ca/e...MIyemxzcDV2gIVFndeCh2jHgC0EAYYASABEgLkNvD_BwE



I love the gunmetal hardware on this one.   Its a beauty.


----------



## cmyc

seishouai said:


> Reviving this thread as the vara rainbow is growing on me! I’ve never bought any leather bags or wallets but I own 12 pairs of Ferragamo shoes.
> 
> But going by the quality of the shoes which are all worn in heavy rotation, I can safely say their leather is awesome!


I have a black leather Ferragamo shoulder bag, idr the name right now, but it's still in amazing condition. The leather is soooo soft/buttery/amazing lol.


----------



## Fashionprinces_

I was just in Bloomingdales yesterday and their scarves are so pretty to they really are a beautiful brand.


----------



## fabuleux

I think Ferragamo is for old men and old ladies. I would never buy anything from that brand. Not because the quality is bad (I'm sure it's decent), but because the brand itself screams "old white people."


----------



## beekmanhill

Fashionprinces_ said:


> I was just in Bloomingdales yesterday and their scarves are so pretty to they really are a beautiful brand.



Their scarves are gorgeous.


----------



## beekmanhill

fabuleux said:


> I think Ferragamo is for old men and old ladies. I would never buy anything from that brand. Not because the quality is bad (I'm sure it's decent), but because the brand itself screams "old white people."



If that is a synonym for timeless elegance, it is fine with me.


----------



## fabuleux

beekmanhill said:


> If that is a synonym for timeless elegance, it is fine with me.


Lol - no... just “old white people.”


----------



## dotty8

fabuleux said:


> Lol - no... just “old white people.”



Erm, I don't know, I see Ferragamo mostly as 'cute colourful bows' and I sometimes wonder if it is not even too 'young' / childish looking for me, especially if combined with pink colour


----------



## fabuleux

dotty8 said:


> Erm, I don't know, I see Ferragamo mostly as 'cute colourful bows' and I sometimes wonder if it is not even too 'young' / childish looking for me, especially if combined with pink colour


That’s interesting.


----------



## Silkpearl

dotty8 said:


> Erm, I don't know, I see Ferragamo mostly as 'cute colourful bows' and I sometimes wonder if it is not even too 'young' / childish looking for me, especially if combined with pink colour


true! That was one reason for me hesitating on getting a vara bag - possibly black and gold colours would make it more sophisticated. In the end I went for an “Abbey” with the gancio clasp in deep pink which I enjoy, but not as cute or sleek as the vara.....


----------



## Purseonic Woman

fabuleux said:


> Lol - no... just “old white people.”


I'm neither old, nor white, and I like Ferragamo.  Some of their pieces are gorgeous, and some are old looking and dated.  Their vintage Kelly style bags are fantastic.  As with any brand, they have had some great bags and some epic fails, but the great ones are worth the effort to find and buy.


----------



## beekmanhill

When did "old, white" become a pejorative term.  In 2018, I'd think we'd progressed beyond these stereotypes.


----------



## Venessa84

beekmanhill said:


> When did "old, white" become a pejorative term.  In 2018, I'd think we'd progressed beyond these stereotypes.


Agreed!

I'm definitely not white and hopefully at 34, I'm not considered old. I bought my first Ferragamo piece when I was in my early 20s and still love it now.



fabuleux said:


> I think Ferragamo is for old men and old ladies. I would never buy anything from that brand. Not because the quality is bad (I'm sure it's decent), but because the brand itself screams "old white people."



Saying Ferragamo screams old and white is completely wrong and just down right rude.


----------



## vink

Um... I don’t know about kids these days, but in my years of college, the rich boys will wear Ferragamo as a uniform leather shoes. It’s considered Italian, good quality, and expensive. I’m from Asia though so maybe it’s different here.


----------



## BagLover2334

beekmanhill said:


> When did "old, white" become a pejorative term.  In 2018, I'd think we'd progressed beyond these stereotypes.


I believe that this person is just trying to stir up whatever drama they could find to entertain their boring lives. I just happened to come here because I'm eyeing one of Ferragamo's bags as well. Enjoy whatever you want; ya only live once!  cheers!


----------



## rose60610

I have two Ferragamo bags, love them! I also like the Gancini loafers, very comfortable, stylish and sturdy without looking like clod shoes. I have one belt, silver with a silver Gancini bit buckle. Chic! The brand may be a little less prestigious than, say, Gucci, but there's nothing wrong it. "Prestigious" isn't the right word either, but it doesn't get the hype that some other brands get. Maybe because its' target customers aren't necessarily in love with huge logos.


----------



## jburgh

BagLover2334 said:


> I believe that this person is just trying to stir up whatever drama they could find to entertain their boring lives. I just happened to come here because I'm eyeing one of Ferragamo's bags as well. Enjoy whatever you want; ya only live once!  cheers!



Thank you - we prefer no drama here.  

The topic of the thread is why is Ferragamo so underrated?  I think it is because it has more of a quiet elegance.  They don't yell at you from across the street. The styles have yo-yoed from classic and mature to hip and young.  I'm sure a lot of thought goes into getting to their target market.  I like all my Ferragamo bags, they are not flashy, and will always be in fashion.  And for those of you who have snake or gator skin bags, there are only a few better as far as workmanship goes.


----------



## jade

beekmanhill said:


> When did "old, white" become a pejorative term.  In 2018, I'd think we'd progressed beyond these stereotypes.



I read this comment in a completely different way. When we are talking about "timeless" and "elegance" and "luxury" it is a code word for affluent white people.  It is not an inclusive vision. 

Ferragamo is an "old guard" brand, and old guard typically means "old and white."

Is it pejorative? Maybe a little.  But I'd rather open up a conversation on what luxury means, who it was for, who it is for, who it should be for, who aspires to it, who doesn't need to aspire, and what exactly are we aspiring to. 

This is a question about why Ferragamo bags are underrated, and it is fair to consider who rated them highly, what they represent (represented) and if those values align with the values of the current buyers of luxury goods.  Historical class and influence markers are a valid subject for this conversation.


----------



## beekmanhill

But why has Ferragamo remained an "old guard brand," while other brands, equally old guard in their day, broken out of that classification.


----------



## dotty8

beekmanhill said:


> But why has Ferragamo remained an "old guard brand," while other brands, equally old guard in their day, broken out of that classification.



Maybe they don't want to break out of it  I think it's almost embarrassing what has become of Gucci recently etc.


----------



## beekmanhill

dotty8 said:


> Maybe they don't want to break out of it  I think it's almost embarrassing what has become of Gucci recently etc.



I agree.  Now Bottega used to be in the same boat, except they broke out of it this year by selling the pouch bag and giving it away to influencers.


----------



## Greenredapple

jade said:


> This is a question about why Ferragamo bags are underrated, and it is fair to consider who rated them highly, what they represent (represented) and if those values align with the values of the current buyers of luxury goods. Historical class and influence markers are a valid subject for this conversation



Of course they are valid subjects for conversation. But the poster did go ahead and said the brand was for old and white. I could potentially argue the same could be applied for other brands too. Why Ferragamo is any different?  it because the brand is not currently trendy? Ferragamo certainly still generates profit even though there are news about 'the brand not doing well'.

Offence was taken and rightfully so. Context matters too. It was not the first time this particular poster has posted about the subject.  And Fabuleux's message is loud and clear. Ferragamo is outdated, targeted for white old men/woman and this person wouldn't get caught stepping into a Ferragamo store. It goes to show the narrowmindedness of the poster and the preconceptions that this person has about the brand.

The way I see it luxury consumers are nowdays diverse group of people with different backgrounds. More so then it has been in the past. It is true that luxury is not for anyone. Be it economic restrictions such as class (or class intersected with race, or any analytical categories) aspect could be considered. Or the fact that many, who do have the purchase power, don't see luxury items as necessities so they simply choose not to buy them.

I welcome healthy discussion. Our tastes are subjective with different requirements and needs in terms of our lifestyle. Others are certainly allowed to dislike the brand. 



jade said:


> But I'd rather open up a conversation on what luxury means, who it was for, who it is for, who it should be for, who aspires to it, who doesn't need to aspire, and what exactly are we aspiring to.



You are more than welcome to open a new discussion thread about the topic. It would be best to do it in general discussion section rather than just in Ferragamo's subforum.


----------



## Greenredapple

beekmanhill said:


> But why has Ferragamo remained an "old guard brand," while other brands, equally old guard in their day, broken out of that classification.



That is a good question. It still remains to be seen whether they will able to. I think they have broken out of 'old guard classification' in other parts of the world though. I am under the impession that the brand is more popular in some of the Asian countries such China. Japan, Singapore,South-Korea.


----------



## peachylv

Well, I for one was so grateful that Ferragamo made my size in heels back in my 20s and early 30s when I was working, before becoming a stay at home mom.  I have a AAA foot with a AAAA heel.  No blisters, yay! My US size is 8S.  In Ferragamo pumps, I’m a 9AAAA. I challenge anyone on this forum to find another brand of designer pumps (besides Stuart Weitzman) that will fit me.  Ha ha, good luck with that one!


----------



## floodette

beekmanhill said:


> I agree.  Now Bottega used to be in the same boat, except they broke out of it this year by selling the pouch bag and giving it away to influencers.



THIS! I basically only use 3 brands of bag (Ferragamo, BV and Balenciaga, the non logoed one). and kinda sad to see these days only Ferragamo maintains the quiet aesthetic I fall in love with.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Ferragamo is a sleeper, the bags are quite affordable compared to lesser quality high end brands, stock up while you can before influencers knock them and the prices out of the stratosphere. I think they have some young styles and some classical styles with a good merchandising mix. I think the shoes do steer the ship to to speak but their bags may be on the rise.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I wonder myself this too - I think the last 3 years, Ferragamo has been really hitting it out of the park  - in all lines - bags, shoes, accessories and RTW - both Men and Women. Anytime I go in the store, I just drool over everything - such beautiful pieces. I  bought my first Ferragamo bag last year and I love it - for the quality and craftsmanship at the pricepoint they offer, I think it is a really smart consumer decision. I just bought another bag this past weekend and as soon as I was ready to leave the store, a pair of sunglasses caught my eye too - they came home with me as well!


----------



## Bijouxlady

WillstarveforLV said:


> I wonder myself this too - I think the last 3 years, Ferragamo has been really hitting it out of the park  - in all lines - bags, shoes, accessories and RTW - both Men and Women. Anytime I go in the store, I just drool over everything - such beautiful pieces. I  bought my first Ferragamo bag last year and I love it - for the quality and craftsmanship at the pricepoint they offer, I think it is a really smart consumer decision. I just bought another bag this past weekend and as soon as I was ready to leave the store, a pair of sunglasses caught my eye too - they came home with me as well!


I'm about to purchase my first Ferragamo bag. A Studio! I had been away from LV for awhile & thought I might  venture back in. I was amazed how the quality has gone down and the prices have gone up. The price of Chanel is highway robbery and Dior designs have diminished IMO. I saw a pic on IG of someone carrying a medium Studio bag & it was love at first sight. I would love to see more pics of those that own it until I get mine.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bijouxlady said:


> I'm about to purchase my first Ferragamo bag. A Studio! I had been away from LV for awhile & thought I might  venture back in. I was amazed how the quality has gone down and the prices have gone up. The price of Chanel is highway robbery and Dior designs have diminished IMO. I saw a pic on IG of someone carrying a medium Studio bag & it was love at first sight. I would love to see more pics of those that own it until I get mine.


Good luck and make sure you do a reveal!


----------



## vivian518

I think it is because they do not do marketing as aggressively as LV, Gucci and Chanel; even though their quality is at least on par with these brands (I personally think their quality is better than Gucci and Chanel). They are known for their shoes, but I noticed their bags are also very stunning and extremely well made; especially considering the reasonable price points. I feel it is a very classic and elegant brand that focus on products more than on marketing, sales and trend-setting. 
On the other hand, because of their classic and elegant style, their products may be see as too conservative by some. I can tell why it is not as poplar as Gucci or LV in the eyes of a younger person. They also have lower resale value on the second hand market, which make them less appealing to some.


----------



## Carrierae

WillstarveforLV said:


> I wonder myself this too - I think the last 3 years, Ferragamo has been really hitting it out of the park  - in all lines - bags, shoes, accessories and RTW - both Men and Women. Anytime I go in the store, I just drool over everything - such beautiful pieces. I  bought my first Ferragamo bag last year and I love it - for the quality and craftsmanship at the pricepoint they offer, I think it is a really smart consumer decision. I just bought another bag this past weekend and as soon as I was ready to leave the store, a pair of sunglasses caught my eye too - they came home with me as well!



I agree! I finally bought the medium Studio Bag, and I am so excited to get it. It is such an understated classic bag....but there were many styles I was attracted to. I really loved the classic flap...just as much as Hermes Roulie and Celine's Box Bag. I also loved the Boxyz and the Studio Flap bags....and many of their belts and shoes. Their bag styles never appealed to me in the past, but I am really loving whoever is their current designer over the last 2-3 years.

I have been scouring brands for the right bag for months....this is the first brand I really loved multiple styles from this brand. The studio bag was exactly what I was looking for.  What is sad, is I cannot find really any info about these bag....no blogger/influencer reviews....barely any TPF mentions....nothing on Facebook. It's just shocking because the styles are so good. I'm not expecting them to be IT bags by any means, but I am still surprised by the lack of information or buzz.


----------



## Greenredapple

Bijouxlady said:


> The price of Chanel is highway robbery and Dior designs have diminished IMO.



I agree. Fortunaly I was never into Chanel, although I do appreciate the classic design of the classic flap because Bette Davis wore something similar, or it was indeed a Chanel bag, though I can't say for certain. With the recent price increase and with the price that Chanel charges for their leathergoods, i would expect more. For the price of Chanel Jumbo flap I would rather buy 3 Ferragamo's bags 



Carrierae said:


> What is sad, is I cannot find really any info about these bag....no blogger/influencer reviews....barely any TPF mentions....nothing on Facebook. It's just shocking because the styles are so good. I'm not expecting them to be IT bags by any means, but I am still surprised by the lack of information or buzz.



The thing I hate about bloggers and influencers is that they rarely make content, or venture into a new brand unless it's a sponsored content, or if they think it will generate clicks and likes. Bigger names such as Chanel, Hèrmes and Dior hauls generate thousands of views and likes. I know for a fact that some of these influencers/bloggers do own or has own in the past Ferragamo shoes for example, but since it's not a 'it' brand then they can't be bothered to make any content out of it. It sucks but I have learned to stay away from any influencer recommendations   Ferragamo is still popular especially among men on Youtube. And to my understanding also working women who like comfortable footwear.

I remember when at one point Bottega veneta was not 'cool'. Aside from the loyal customer  base in Purseforum and many more outside social media sphere, not that many in the influencer sphere talked about the brand. Suddenly, when it became trendy then everyone talked about their Bottega Veneta bags that they had.... They just never bothered to make any video or posts until the brand became popular again.


----------



## Greenredapple

The image of Ferragamo as outdated and matronly is persistent. Sure, some of their design are more in the conservative side so in one sense I can see how Ferragamo can be viewed as mature. But if I have to take a handbag to classes or to work, meetings etc then I need something functional and simple for the selected purpose. This is what Ferragamo does well in my opinion. In my opinion, a handbag does not make who you are. It's you who make the handbag work for you.

Funnily enough, some of the Chanel's,Dior' and Hèrmes' offerings including some of their most coveted pieces have been called mature. This is just to show how image and brand perceptions are ever changing. On a deeper level, the view that I hold is that, like culture and everything in a culture are constructed. It's through representations that people construct the meanings and the significance. No influencer opinion will change my love for Ferragamo. If Ferragamo wants and intends to project and promote quality, classic designs and it's heritage so be it. I don't think there is anything wrong with that.

With the covid-19 situation going on, I don't think luxury shopping and fashion will be the same after Corona. I am guessing there will be less offerings with realistic growth and sustainability in mind. With that I hope luxury brands get rid of some of their most shameless influencers.


----------



## Greenredapple

On a more critical note. I don't love all Ferragamo's designs. I like Vara bows and Gancini hardware and I think both are Ferragamo's signature staples in many of their designs. But sometimes I wish that they would rely less on Vara bows. I am not a fan of recently launched Viva shoes. Through I understand why it was created and launched.


----------



## Carrierae

Greenredapple said:


> The image of Ferragamo as outdated and matronly is persistent. Sure, some of their design are more in the conservative side so in one sense I can see how Ferragamo can be viewed as mature. But if I have to take a handbag to classes or to work, meetings etc then I need something functional and simple for the selected purpose. This is what Ferragamo does well in my opinion. In my opinion, a handbag does not make who you are. It's you who make the handbag work for you.
> 
> Funnily enough, some of the Chanel's,Dior' and Hèrmes' offerings including some of their most coveted pieces have been called mature. This is just to show how image and brand perceptions are ever changing. On a deeper level, the view that I hold is that, like culture and everything in a culture are constructed. It's through representations that people construct the meanings and the significance. No influencer opinion will change my love for Ferragamo. If Ferragamo wants and intends to project and promote quality, classic designs and it's heritage so be it. I don't think there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> With the covid-19 situation going on, I don't think luxury shopping and fashion will be the same after Corona. I am guessing there will be less offerings with realistic growth and sustainability in mind. With that I hope luxury brands get rid of some of their most shameless influencers.



I agree with everything you’ve said. I shifted from trendy to classics a few years ago. A few years ago I was looking for a new Chloe bag, but my interest keep shifting as they had so many new styles with new popularity. I quickly disliked a bag as fast as I liked it a new style. It made me realize that I was investing smaller amounts of money into bags that would not keep my interest over time. I pretty much jumped from Chloe to Hermes ...but now I’m still filling my collection in with some more  practical pieces.

It’s actually a turn off for it to be a highly coveted influencer bag. In my head I typically think, “the bigger the bag, the bigger the fall.” I try to stick with classics that I either will heavily use and wear for decades (even if they are boring) or ones I meticulously take care of to pass down to my daughter (like my Birkin and Kelly). I was just shocked that I could not find hardly any review of this bag outside of a very small thread on TPF.

I have searched for months, and I could not find something that fit everything I wanted while still liking the aesthetic: no all over logos or large logos, big enough for a laptop, stands upright on its own, metal feet, option to close/secure bag, strap, tote handles to carry.

The YSL Uptown Large bag was a contender as well as Celine Mini Belt Bag. I was super close to buying the belt bag, but I was very hesitant since I knew it still was not quite big enough. I did really love the YSL when I tried it on a few months ago, but it wasn’t quite big enough...and I have an H belt (I am a little crazy about keeping my visible logos to one per outfit). Neither felt 100% right and could not fit a laptop. Also considered Givenchy Antigona (and their new soft Antigona that hasn’t released yet), Balenciaga Classic City, Celine Mini Luggage, Celine Big Bag, Senreve, Polene, Prada, Dior, Phillip Lim’s 31 hour bag, D&G Silicy 58/62, Hermes Garden Party, ...and on and on...so many bags. I was also turned off from Chanel as my previous tote only cost $3600 two years and now would cost in the mid $5k range.

I was still searching and was shocked that the SF Studio fit everything I needed plus more - like the removable pouch. My Valentino has that option, and I love that feature. I loved the classic silhouette, and the additional feet gave it a little bit of edginess...but not enough for me to hate it 10 years from now. I do wish I got a discount as I’ve seen this brand on sale a lot, but I did get $600 in GCs for power points I’ll use for a matching wallet.

Feels like a lot to spend on an unrecognized/under appreciated brand...but at least I know it has great function, fits well within my collection, and I will keep it well beyond resale anyways (and I try to not sell unless I have to). I try to keep a well curated collection and don’t want more than 12 bags at a time.


----------



## Carrierae

Dior really heavily promotes through influencers. They gave away so many saddle bags and book totes.


----------



## Greenredapple

Carrierae said:


> I agree with everything you’ve said. I shifted from trendy to classics a few years ago. A few years ago I was looking for a new Chloe bag, but my interest keep shifting as they had so many new styles with new popularity. I quickly disliked a bag as fast as I liked it a new style. It made me realize that I was investing smaller amounts of money into bags that would not keep my interest over time. I pretty much jumped from Chloe to Hermes ...but now I’m still filling my collection in with some more  practical pieces.
> 
> It’s actually a turn off for it to be a highly coveted influencer bag. In my head I typically think, “the bigger the bag, the bigger the fall.” I try to stick with classics that I either will heavily use and wear for decades (even if they are boring) or ones I meticulously take care of to pass down to my daughter (like my Birkin and Kelly). I was just shocked that I could not find hardly any review of this bag outside of a very small thread on TPF.
> 
> I have searched for months, and I could not find something that fit everything I wanted while still liking the aesthetic: no all over logos or large logos, big enough for a laptop, stands upright on its own, metal feet, option to close/secure bag, strap, tote handles to carry.
> 
> The YSL Uptown Large bag was a contender as well as Celine Mini Belt Bag. Neither felt 100% right and could not fit a laptop. Also considered Givenchy Antigona (and their new soft Antigona), Balenciaga Classic City, Celine Mini Luggage, Celine Big Bag, Senreve, Polene, Prada, Dior, Phillip Lim’s 31 hour bag, D&G Silicy 58/62, Hermes Garden Party, ...and on and on...so many bags. I was also turned off from Chanel as my previous tote only cost $3600 two years and now would cost in the mid $5k range.
> 
> I was still searching and was shocked that the SF Studio fit everything I needed plus more - like the removable pouch. My Valentino has that option, and I love that feature. I loved the classic silhouette, and the additional feet gave it a little bit of edginess...but not enough for me to hate it 10 years from now. I do wish I got a discount as I’ve seen this brand on sale a lot, but I did get $600 in GCs for power points I’ll use for a matching wallet.
> 
> Feels like a lot to spend on an unrecognized/under appreciated brand...but at least I know it has great function, fits well within my collection, and I will keep it well beyond resale anyways (and I try to not sell unless I have to). I try to keep a well curated collection and don’t want more than 12 bags at a time.



Hope that Studio bag will satisfy your needs. If you're inclined, a review would be awesome. It's a nice tote bag. Didn't think much of it in the beginning until I saw Lucy Hale wearing the Small size in Gancini print.

Love your collection  it's compact and diverse with neutrals, but has a little bit of colour and in different sizes. All in all, it's a well thought out handbag collection. Well done.


----------



## Carrierae

Greenredapple said:


> Love your collection  it's compact and diverse with neutrals, but has a little bit of colour and in different sizes. All in all, it's a well thought out handbag collection. Well done.



Thank you! I am borderline neurotic when it comes to figuring out the exact bag I need. I did offload some Chanel’s, but that was because my special order Kelly arrived earlier than anticipated (and I was trying to be smart about my purchases).

I do think I need an evening bag, a pop of color bag, and my consistent lust for a white bag. For the pop of color, I would love a lime/chartreuse color or the SF cornflower color. I might not be able to resist a boxyz bag if the the price is nice. I also would like a classic shoulder bag like a Celine Box bag or a SF Classic flap.

Sometimes it’s just as fun to plan and obsess about finding the perfect addition than the actual bag itself. I frequently add bags on my photo album and move them around to see if it is a duplicated/redundant bag.


----------



## Carrierae

And I really love neutrals


----------



## Greenredapple

Carrierae said:


> And I really love neutrals



I know that we're in Ferragamo thread, but what a wonderful Hèrmes collection. Is that Etain or Chocolate Kelly with contrast stitching?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Interesting discussion.  I think Ferragamo makes excellent bags - beautiful quality.   And their Boxyz bag is so chic.  I liked it when I first saw pictures of it, but I truly fell in love with it when I saw it in person and tried it on in the Ferragamo store.  I bought the medium Boxyz before stores closed down and I still haven't worn it outside due to the stay-at-home orders here.  I really need to post pictures in the other thread.  I saw the Studio bag as well, and plan to check it out in the future, maybe when the stores open.


----------



## Carrierae

Greenredapple said:


> I know that we're in Ferragamo thread, but what a wonderful Hèrmes collection. Is that Etain or Chocolate Kelly with contrast stitching?



It’s Etain! Not standard for Kellys, but it was part of my selection with my SO. Also has a Craie interior and brushed gold hw. Bags are Trench Togo, Etoupe Swift, and Etain Clemence.


----------



## Carrierae

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Interesting discussion.  I think Ferragamo makes excellent bags - beautiful quality.   And their Boxyz bag is so chic.  I liked it when I first saw pictures of it, but I truly fell in love with it when I saw it in person and tried it on in the Ferragamo store.  I bought the medium Boxyz before stores closed down and I still haven't worn it outside due to the stay-at-home orders here.  I really need to post pictures in the other thread.  I saw the Studio bag as well, and plan to check it out in the future, maybe when the stores open.



That is an absolutely stunning color. Especially with the contrast stitching! I wish this bag and studio would be reviewed more. So many designers make a top handle too similar to the Kelly, often looking like something is off or it’s trying to be something else. I love how fresh and different this bag is!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Carrierae said:


> That is an absolutely stunning color. Especially with the contrast stitching! I wish this bag and studio would be reviewed more. So many designers make a top handle too similar to the Kelly, often looking like something is off or it’s trying to be something else. I love how fresh and different this bag is!


Thank you!  I was quite undecided if I should get it in a different color since I also have another Ferragamo bag -- the Joanne flap shoulder bag -- in a somewhat similar shade of brown.   Like you, I want to have a well curated collection without too much overlap.  I posted in the Share your Edited Bag Closet thread down below about my uncertainty, and got some great feedback from other members, and finally decided to keep the brown color, and not change it.  I love this color a lot and tend to use it often so I decided that it was okay to have more than one bag in the same color family.

And you make a great point about the Boxyz being so fresh and different when compared to all the top handled bags out there in this style.  I actually love the top handle bag and have quite a few in my collection, but this one is so unique.  I will review it more once I have had a chance to use it outside the house, but I love how the handle fits in my palm, and it looks great with so many outfits.   Looking forward to your review of the Studio bag.  You have a beautiful bag collection!


----------



## Carrierae

So I am beyond frustrated with Bloomingdales right now. 

I didn't want to pull the trigger on the Studio bag for full price because I've seen this bag on sale pretty frequently. I thought the power points were a nice perk so I didn't mind the splurge. I would have received $600 in gift cards/points for the purchase.

When I went to place the order, I reached out to customer service and tripled checked to see if I was eligible since I had a zero balance. They said as long as I was not in the negative for points, I would still receive them. I checked out, and my profile had a balance of 122,400 points pending (which would be the $600 value). I checked again when the item shipped, and it now says I have 2,400 points available and zero points pending. I'm really disappointed because I would have purchased directly from Salvatore Ferragamo if I would have known I couldn't get the points....and of course, no one is available via chat or phone today since it is a holiday.

If I can't get the points, I am going to send the bag back even if I end up really like it. It's frustrating because I feel I did my diligence by not assuming and asking before purchase. It's not that the full price is awful...I would just rather work with a Ferragamo SA and build a relationship in the same way I work with my Hermes and Chanel SAs if I'm paying full price.  I frequent Chicago regularly, and there is a large Ferragamo store in that city. Ugh.


----------



## Greenredapple

Carrierae said:


> So I am beyond frustrated with Bloomingdales right now.
> 
> I didn't want to pull the trigger on the Studio bag for full price because I've seen this bag on sale pretty frequently. I thought the power points were a nice perk so I didn't mind the splurge. I would have received $600 in gift cards/points for the purchase.
> 
> When I went to place the order, I reached out to customer service and tripled checked to see if I was eligible since I had a zero balance. They said as long as I was not in the negative for points, I would still receive them. I checked out, and my profile had a balance of 122,400 points pending (which would be the $600 value). I checked again when the item shipped, and it now says I have 2,400 points available and zero points pending. I'm really disappointed because I would have purchased directly from Salvatore Ferragamo if I would have known I couldn't get the points....and of course, no one is available via chat or phone today since it is a holiday.
> 
> If I can't get the points, I am going to send the bag back even if I end up really like it. It's frustrating because I feel I did my diligence by not assuming and asking before purchase. It's not that the full price is awful...I would just rather work with a Ferragamo SA and build a relationship in the same way I work with my Hermes and Chanel SAs if I'm paying full price.  I frequent Chicago regularly, and there is a large Ferragamo store in that city. Ugh.



Sorry to hear this. Let's hope it was just a glitch in the system. It's weird that you were told one thing and then the opposite happens.


----------



## Carrierae

Greenredapple said:


> Sorry to hear this. Let's hope it was just a glitch in the system. It's weird that you were told one thing and then the opposite happens.



so I was able to talk to someone on the phone Tip - day you are trying to purchase something or your call won’t go through. (I learned this from some disgruntled customers.)

CS was very nice. They said it should be released today via email. That it just skips your point balance and goes directly to GC. I’m going to check tomorrow and call Wednesday if it’s still not there. It’s weird because the points were there, then they weren’t, and there’s no history of me redeeming them. Crossing my fingers. If not, I’ll just return and go to the Ferragamo store.


----------



## Carrierae

I received my points today. It came in at 4 am. I was going to get the matching wallet, but it looked like printed leather (like Hermes Epson, Prada)....which I'm not a fan of. 

I ended up getting a black Gucci wallet. It's pretty basic, but it should be a good classic. (https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...10&pn=1|2|10|121&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone).


----------



## Greenredapple

I'm glad that the issue was resolved. It sounded weird for you to lose points worth 600$. And simple is the way to go. If you are inclined, please do a reveal when you get your bag


----------



## Carrierae

Greenredapple said:


> I'm glad that the issue was resolved. It sounded weird for you to lose points worth 600$. And simple is the way to go. If you are inclined, please do a reveal when you get your bag



I’ll definitely write a review. Especially since it doesn’t seem like there’s been enough love! It’s coming in on Friday. I’ll put some quick feedback in the studio thread and then make a new one that reviews the bag.

My Bloomingdale’s drama keeps going strong. I got the GC, used it on a GUCCI Wallet, then it said today that my order was backordered until DECEMBER. Geeze...I don’t see how they can do 6 month back orders. I cancelled. I’m just going to save the points and use them in person if I ever make it to Chicago this summer.


----------



## JenJBS

I think the biggest reason it's underrated is that they don't send out a couple hundred free bags to 'Friends of the Design House' aka celebrities/influencers.


----------



## Carrierae

Greenredapple said:


> I'm glad that the issue was resolved. It sounded weird for you to lose points worth 600$. And simple is the way to go. If you are inclined, please do a reveal when you get your bag



I put a review in the studio bag thread. The bag arrived pretty beat up so, unfortunately, I will have to return.


----------



## jade

Carrierae said:


> I agree! I finally bought the medium Studio Bag, and I am so excited to get it. It is such an understated classic bag....but there were many styles I was attracted to. I really loved the classic flap...just as much as Hermes Roulie and Celine's Box Bag. I also loved the Boxyz and the Studio Flap bags....and many of their belts and shoes. Their bag styles never appealed to me in the past, but I am really loving whoever is their current designer over the last 2-3 years.
> 
> I have been scouring brands for the right bag for months....this is the first brand I really loved multiple styles from this brand. The studio bag was exactly what I was looking for.  What is sad, is I cannot find really any info about these bag....no blogger/influencer reviews....barely any TPF mentions....nothing on Facebook. It's just shocking because the styles are so good. I'm not expecting them to be IT bags by any means, but I am still surprised by the lack of information or buzz.



This season is really great! I hadn't really been in the market for bags lately, and all of those new styles are so cute. I do not need a structured dressy bag right now but that mini Boxyz is adorable and seems like a practical small bag. I am casually considering a WOC and one of those or a Studio mini might fit the bill.


----------



## jade

Greenredapple said:


> On a more critical note. I don't love all Ferragamo's designs. I like Vara bows and Gancini hardware and I think both are Ferragamo's signature staples in many of their designs. *But sometimes I wish that they would rely less on Vara bows*. I am not a fan of recently launched Viva shoes. Through I understand why it was created and launched.



Sometimes there are sooooo many bows! What I do like is that the remix them pretty often, but it would be nice to have fewer.

Honestly, I am so excited about the Vivas - these are going to be the shoes that push me over. I am a pointy toed shoe stan, I skipped the Vara for that reason even though it is a classic!.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

To answer the TS, I think Ferragamo bags tend to have a similar type of aestethics as say, Furla, Kate spade, Coach, See by Chloé, etc. They don't look particulary high end, so while the quality may be top notch I think the design may, generally, speak to a clientele that is not used to pay Ferragamo prices. I may of course be wrong, this is just a personal, layman's analysis.


----------



## Greenredapple

Thenewestgirl said:


> To answer the TS, I think Ferragamo bags tend to have a similar type of aestethics as say, Furla, Kate spade, Coach, See by Chloé, etc. They don't look particulary high end, so while the quality may be top notch I think the design may, generally, speak to a clientele that is not used to pay Ferragamo prices. I may of course be wrong, this is just a personal, layman's analysis.





Thenewestgirl said:


> To answer the TS, I think Ferragamo bags tend to have a similar type of aestethics as say, Furla, Kate spade, Coach, See by Chloé, etc. They don't look particulary high end, so while the quality may be top notch I think the design may, generally, speak to a clientele that is not used to pay Ferragamo prices. I may of course be wrong, this is just a personal, layman's analysis.



As someone who has avidly followed Ferragamo's offerings since 2014, I disagree. The line of products changes quite a bit from season to season. Some members here have admitted that the aesthetic felt too matronly and conservative, while others thought Ferragamo to be too girly with bright colours and bows. I would say they have a bit of everything for everyone. The bows and bright coloured bags are more popular in other parts of the world (China, Japan etc), where the brand is more prominent as a proper premier brand. Also I feel like the brand has quite a decent amount of following among male consumers. So there is that. 

I love structured handbags without any visible logos (besides the Gancini buckle, which I like). I admit I tend to be fairly conservative in my handbag preferences. 

Besides Ferragamo is better known as a  shoe brand. In my opinion their shoes are worth the money.


----------



## thewave1969

Thenewestgirl said:


> To answer the TS, I think Ferragamo bags tend to have a similar type of aestethics as say, Furla, Kate spade, Coach, See by Chloé, etc. They don't look particulary high end, so while the quality may be top notch I think the design may, generally, speak to a clientele that is not used to pay Ferragamo prices. I may of course be wrong, this is just a personal, layman's analysis.


Please don’t place Salvatore Ferragamo In the same category as Spade or Furla or Coach. Ferragamo shoes, clothes and handbags have nothing in common with these other brands.  I respect all brands, as each has something different to offer for our daily needs, yet Ferragamo is a long-standing symbol of class coupled with great quality. Some might not like the brand, for example I can’t stand Chanel-sorry, but it is a stylish luxurious  brand for many decades. Walking in a Ferragamo boutique is a completely different experience than walking in Kate space or Coach store. Bag-wise check out the latest Studio, Boxyz and Quilted Gancini bags,  they are beautiful and well made. Just my opinion


----------



## beekmanhill

thewave1969 said:


> Please don’t place Salvatore Ferragamo In the same category as Spade or Furla or Coach. Ferragamo shoes, clothes and handbags have nothing in common with these other brands.  I respect all brands, as each has something different to offer for our daily needs, yet Ferragamo is a long-standing symbol of class coupled with great quality. Some might not like the brand, for example I can’t stand Chanel-sorry, but it is a stylish luxurious  brand for many decades. Walking in a Ferragamo boutique is a completely different experience than walking in Kate space or Coach store. Bag-wise check out the latest Studio, Boxyz and Quilted Gancini bags,  they are beautiful and well made. Just my opinion



And let's not forget that SF bags are Made in Italy, unlike Spade and Coach.  The quality is impeccable.  I own 20 year old wallets that look like new.


----------



## Greenredapple

thewave1969 said:


> Please don’t place Salvatore Ferragamo In the same category as Spade or Furla or Coach. Ferragamo shoes, clothes and handbags have nothing in common with these other brands.  I respect all brands, as each has something different to offer for our daily needs, yet Ferragamo is a long-standing symbol of class coupled with great quality. Some might not like the brand, for example I can’t stand Chanel-sorry, but it is a stylish luxurious  brand for many decades. Walking in a Ferragamo boutique is a completely different experience than walking in Kate space or Coach store. Bag-wise check out the latest Studio, Boxyz and Quilted Gancini bags,  they are beautiful and well made. Just my opinion



Well said! 

I welcome healthy discussion and constructive cricitism, but I don't understand why people bother to post their opinions here without checking what the brand has to offer first before posting anything. It's very different to gauge for the quality if you can't see the products in person. I would also refrain from judging the quality based on one or few products alone.


----------



## TIFFANI251

To be honest, I think they are only underrated to the "hot right now" crowd. And its funny because if you look in some of those forums that the "hot right now" crowd frequent, complaints are rampant. You will see thread on top of thread of complaints on the poor quality. I dont understand why stay loyal and pay hand over fist for poorly made goods?  

But us classy, true fashionistas know quality when we see it. And im not talking bout "made in China" quality either. Ferragamo is def best suited for those in the know....


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Greenredapple said:


> Well said!
> 
> I welcome healthy discussion and constructive cricitism, but I don't understand why people bother to post their opinions here without checking what the brand has to offer first before posting anything. It's very different to gauge for the quality if you can't see the products in person. I would also refrain from judging the quality based on one or few products alone.




You replied to a response to my post (in which my post was quoted), so it comes off as your criticism was pointed at me, so I am posting this to clarify,

I don't know if you noticed, but I specifically wrote _"...while the quality may be top notch..."_, as a way to make clear I that I am only expressing my personal opinion about the brands aestethics. I have not said a word about the quality other than that my perception is that it is very good.

The title of this thread is *"Why are Ferragamo bags so underrated"*, which may be the reason for people "bothering" to express their opinions about the brand here. Good or bad. I think this overall is a quite interesting topic, and all reasons are in a way relevant to the brands popularity, or lack there of, even the opinions of those who based them solely on online images.

I have personally visited Ferragamo stores, seen and touched their bags, that does not change anything for me, they are just not my choice of bag (at least not while under Massimiliano Giornetti, I am open to rediscover the brand the day they change creative director!), however well made they may be.



beekmanhill said:


> And let's not forget that SF bags are Made in Italy, unlike Spade and Coach. The quality is impeccable. I own 20 year old wallets that look like new.





thewave1969 said:


> Please don’t place Salvatore Ferragamo In the same category as Spade or Furla or Coach. Bag-wise check out the latest Studio, Boxyz and Quilted Gancini bags,  they are beautiful and well made. Just my opinion
> 
> *(I cropped your post in the quote Thewave1969, but I read it all! /Thenewestgirl)*




I want to clarify that the comparison I made between the brands was solely based on how I percieve the bags aestethics, not the quality.

I am glad that you are happy with your wallets, Beekmanhill! And thank you Thewave1969 for the examples, I am familiar with these styles. (I can't recall if I have seen them "in real life" though.)

The "baselines" of Boxyz and the Sudio are not that far from what I would deem "a nice bag", especially the Studio. But there is something about both the details, the proportions and angles that feels extremely off to me, and this applies to most SF bags. The quilted Gancini is really not my style either (It reminds me of Gucci marmont which I also find not at all appealing). I guess Massimiliano and I just don't have the same perception regarding the balance of beauty. And I can generally appreciate both "busy" bags as well as more "minimalistic" designs, as well as I can appreciate both a girly, matronly, feminine, androgynous as well as a plain aestethic, so it's really not about any certain "look". I think I just find SF bags not well "balanced", and not pleasing to the eye. Which led me to compare their bags to bags from the other brands I mentioned, which often leaves me with the same "visually bothered" feeling.

But this is of course purely my personal opinion. Beauty is so subjective.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Please read this sentence (below) in my text above without the word "*extremely*" in it. They do not feel "extremely" off, just "slightly" to "moderately" off. Haha. 

_"...the proportions and angles that feels *extremely* off to me, and this applies to most SF bags."_

I think in order to truly appreciate a brand's line of bags you need to speak the same "form language" as the designer. I think the "balance" you percieve can be even more important than more eye-catching design elements regarding what you feel about a brand as a whole, due to the former affecting you almost subconciously. A well balanced bag can be percieved as subjectively either gorgeous or bad, while a (again subjectively) not so well balanced bag can look bad, or just fine, but even of you think the latter something will always bother you. 

And once you find a bag that makes you happy you calculate in things like quality, durability etc. and often also longevity (or trend factor if that is your thing). But the latter aspects does not mean much if the bags does not speak to you to begin with.


----------



## bmk33

I have a ferragamo store nearby and I’ve purchased shoes from the brand. I find the bag designs to be boring. I do love the look of some vintage Ferragamo bags that I’ve seen online thought.


----------



## Greenredapple

Thenewestgirl said:


> Please read this sentence (below) in my text above without the word "*extremely*" in it. They do not feel "extremely" off, just "slightly" to "moderately" off. Haha.
> 
> _"...the proportions and angles that feels *extremely* off to me, and this applies to most SF bags."_
> 
> 
> I think in order to truly appreciate a brand you need to speak the same "form language" as the designer, and then of course you calculate in things like quality, durability etc. and often also longevity (or trend factor if that is your thing). But the latter aspects does not mean much if the bag does not speak to you to begin with.



Thank you for clarifying your initial response. I felt like you went more in depth in your second and your third response while also adding more context on what you wanted to convey. All fair points and well articulated. 

You are totally right that at the end of the day everything boils down to personal preferences and requirements of what one might want from a handbag

I admid I am defensive. I hate negative stereotypes. Especially those that are gendered with ageist connotations. Those has been expressed in the past. I will not go further in detail.

Reflecting back on what got me triggered. I think it was this part.



Thenewestgirl said:


> To answer the TS, I think Ferragamo bags tend to have a similar type of aestethics as say, Furla, Kate spade, Coach, See by Chloé, etc. *They don't look particulary high end, so while the quality may be top notch I think the design may, generally, speak to a clientele that is not used to pay Ferragamo prices*. I may of course be wrong, this is just a personal, layman's analysis.



P. S Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe Paul Andrew is the current creative director.


----------



## Greenredapple

I have noticed that I have become Ferragamo's annoying cheerleader across tpf. While I haven't been a fan of their latest lines of offerings, I guess Ferragamo was my first premier brand that I was/ and still am into, and I will always want to root for the "underdog" so to speak.


----------



## JenJBS

bmk33 said:


> I have a ferragamo store nearby and I’ve purchased shoes from the brand. I find the bag designs to be boring. I do love the look of some vintage Ferragamo bags that I’ve seen online thought.



I enjoy how differently people see the same item/design. To you, the bags are boring. To me, they are beautifully minimalist. And neither of us is wrong. And I definitely think it's a wonderful thing that we all love different bags. How dull and sad it would be if we all liked the exact same bags - or food, or clothing, or books, or....


----------



## Christofle

The bags are definitely very cute but the shoe quality has taken a huge nosedive outside of the tramezza line. Staff at the stores are usually very friendly similar to Ermenegildo Zegna and their clothes are quite nice too. I would compare their bag offerings to Tods, whereby they are very well made but appear to be a fringe choice for consumers. As somebody else mentioned they are foremost a shoe brand similar to Tods, which might explain their "underrated" nature.


----------



## March786

I love Ferragamo! 10 year + customer with the cutest Vara Bow bags! my absolute favourite and they absolutely sit right next to my Chanel and LV pieces.
If I want to add pops of colour or have a budget for the likes of Tory, Kate Spade etc - my money will always go to Ferragamo.
They are heritage pieces and once you read the history of the brand and really look at their customer base you will understand it carries that quiet understated elegance through generations


----------



## Bel83

I love my SF Amy tote.. excellent bag.lightweight and still in good shape after so many years. Definitely underrated given the quality the brand had to offer.


----------



## Gabs007

TIFFANI251 said:


> To be honest, I think they are only underrated to the "hot right now" crowd. And its funny because if you look in some of those forums that the "hot right now" crowd frequent, complaints are rampant. You will see thread on top of thread of complaints on the poor quality. I dont understand why stay loyal and pay hand over fist for poorly made goods?
> 
> But us classy, true fashionistas know quality when we see it. And im not talking bout "made in China" quality either. Ferragamo is def best suited for those in the know....



Look, personally I love a lot of Ferragamo, due to the quality, most people only know a few styles and automatically assume that it is all about Vara Bows (never been keen on that style, it looks to much like something the Queen would wear), they have a lot of other styles as well, the shoes and bags are comfortable, great quality, easy to maintain and quite versatile, but the brand doesn't do the flashy advertising, so it is not so "in"


----------



## doni

I used to be a student in Florence in the 90s and loooved Ferragamo. Going for the sales (I was a student) was a treat. I bought a silk tie for my father every Christmas. They have the most fabulous palazzo. I got married in Ferragamo shoes, both for my civil and religious wedding. Ferragamo, to me, is mainly about the shoes. He was a truly great shoe designer. But I even had a couple of small pochette style bags, one I still keep. I don‘t care for the style of their current bags.

I have to say, in my experience, the quality of Ferragamo shoes is nothing like it was. Nothing to do. I had not bought the brand for quite a while, and the last time I got a pair of pumps I was very disappointed. I was surprised they no longer offered different widths. The shoes are hard, extremely uncomfortable, and generally cheap feeling. Service was rather underwhelming too. They packed two shoes of different sizes and when I went to exchange they didn’t even apologize, they actually acted bothered because I went near closing time (I had an event that evening I wanted to wear the shoes to...).

It is not always the case, but sometimes when brands go down there is a reason for it.


----------



## Greenredapple

Gabs007 said:


> Look, personally I love a lot of Ferragamo, due to the quality, most people only know a few styles and automatically assume that it is all about Vara Bows (never been keen on that style, it looks to much like something the Queen would wear), they have a lot of other styles as well, the shoes and bags are comfortable, great quality, easy to maintain and quite versatile, but the brand doesn't do the flashy advertising, so it is not so "in"



You're totally right with the advertising. It's more conservative and discreet. I think it stems  partly from the fact that Ferragamo is proud of it's association with the old Hollywood glamour of the 1950's and the 1960's. I'm sure by now we are all aware with the fact that Marilyn Monroe, Audrey Hepburn, Sophia Loren etc wore Ferragamo's shoes.

It appears to me that Ferragamo group gift and loans their items exclusively and mostly to celebs and stylists that they deem "worthy".  I'm glad of it because I feel like at least Ferragamo makes an effort of maintaining some kind of an appearance of integrity and "authenticity" of a luxury company when they partner up with groups of celebs, stylists and influencers (or brand ambassadors if you will). And if they work with "influencers" then it's with a select group of people they want to be associated with. I'm talking about the likes of Heart Evangelista, Caro Daur, Diet Prada duo and so on.

While I think gifting is an effective (and a cheaper way) of gaining exposure for recently launched products, I also think it cheapens the branding and results in less effort being made by both the company and the influencers. Specifically, it may result in low quality content. It irks me when influencers appear with a recently launched handbag within the same time frame with the same half-hearted efforts to style the bag.

I am personally glad that Ferragamo group has not hopped onto the bandwagon of social media influencer thingy. At least not as aggressively as many of it's counterparts have. It's possible that it might hurt the group in the long run. It's possible that it has affected the group already...  Time will tell.


----------



## rose60610

I have a few Ferragamo bags that I like. Never been a huge fan of the Vara bow shoes, but I have a few other pairs of their shoes that I love. The Vara bows are popular in conservative work settings, which is fine and appropriate.


----------



## Gabs007

rose60610 said:


> I have a few Ferragamo bags that I like. Never been a huge fan of the Vara bow shoes, but I have a few other pairs of their shoes that I love. The Vara bows are popular in conservative work settings, which is fine and appropriate.



I have nothing against the Vara, it just doesn't work with my style at all, on me they look like I snuck into my mom's closet and borrowed her shoes (oddly enough she adores the Vara, but then she is also a massive Chanel fan) - I prefer a totally different style, More the Bottega Veneta and Prada shoe type, but some of the modern SF shoes are gorgeous and the quality is amazing, and the silk scarfs are also totally stunning.


----------



## Gabs007

Greenredapple said:


> You're totally right with the advertising. It's more conservative and discreet. I think it stems  partly from the fact that Ferragamo is proud of it's association with the old Hollywood glamour of the 1950's and the 1960's. I'm sure by now we are all aware with the fact that Marilyn Monroe, Audrey Hepburn, Sophia Loren etc wore Ferragamo's shoes.
> 
> It appears to me that Ferragamo group gift and loans their items exclusively and mostly to celebs and stylists that they deem "worthy".  I'm glad of it because I feel like at least Ferragamo makes an effort of maintaining some kind of an appearance of integrity and "authenticity" of a luxury company when they partner up with groups of celebs, stylists and influencers (or brand ambassadors if you will). And if they work with "influencers" then it's with a select group of people they want to be associated with. I'm talking about the likes of Heart Evangelista, Caro Daur, Diet Prada duo and so on.
> 
> While I think gifting is an effective (and a cheaper way) of gaining exposure for recently launched products, I also think it cheapens the branding and results in less effort being made by both the company and the influencers. Specifically, it may result in low quality content. It irks me when influencers appear with a recently launched handbag within the same time frame with the same half-hearted efforts to style the bag.
> 
> I am personally glad that Ferragamo group has not hopped onto the bandwagon of social media influencer thingy. At least not as aggressively as many of it's counterparts have. It's possible that it might hurt the group in the long run. It's possible that it has affected the group already...  Time will tell.



I think it is the difference between those who buy for trend and the latest it thing, or those of us who want a nice style and great quality for a long time, something that doesn't date as easily and isn't attention grabbing (I prefer to wear shoes, not have the shoes and bag wear me). Before Covid I had to attend a lot of openings and parties, I always found it hilarious when certain women pretended to be delighted that they wore the same shoes or bag, while you could literally see smoke coming out of their ears, with SF I think it would me more of a quiet nod, and a grin that there is somebody else there who also loves the quality. I think somebody mentioned that the service and quality has declined, haven't noticed that in the slightest, if anything the leather seems even softer and the service in the UK boutiques is absolutely faultless.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I am somewhat new to Ferragamo since I made my first purchase from them (bags) within the last year or so.  Both my bags are excellent quality and beautifully made -- very happy with them! 

I am however not familiar with their footwear -- never tried or owned them.  I don't own any of their bow bags but I think they are actually quite a nice size to transition from day time to evening wear, especially the small to medium sized bags.  Their service in the boutiques was very good in my state (pre-Covid, since I haven't been there since mid-March).


----------



## Greenredapple

Gabs007 said:


> I think it is the difference between those who buy for trend and the latest it thing, or those of us who want a nice style and great quality for a long time, something that doesn't date as easily and isn't attention grabbing (I prefer to wear shoes, not have the shoes and bag wear me).



I agree  I am casual most of the time and definitely would not want the shoes and the bags to overwhelm me. To be honest I don't like to think too much on what I have to wear.  My black Vara shoes has been my footwear staple since 2014. They are easy to maintain and has held up nicely over the years. They look unassuming and dressy enough to be worn on all formal occasions, weddings and more dressier parties.




Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am somewhat new to Ferragamo since I made my first purchase from them (bags) within the last year or so. Both my bags are excellent quality and beautifully made -- very happy with them!



I agree and I am glad to hear that the quality is good   I think Ferragamo has good selection of bags and shoes in great staple neutrals in excellent price points. I do wish that they would produce more pieces in silver hardware though.


----------



## Gabs007

Greenredapple said:


> I agree  I am casual most of the time and definitely would not want the shoes and the bags to overwhelm me. To be honest I don't like to think too much on what I have to wear.  My black Vara shoes has been my footwear staple since 2014. They are easy to maintain and has held up nicely over the years. They look unassuming and dressy enough to be worn on all formal occasions, weddings and more dressier parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and I am glad to hear that the quality is good   I think Ferragamo has good selection of bags and shoes in great staple neutrals in excellent price points. I do wish that they would produce more pieces in silver hardware though.



The Varla just clashes with everything else I like to wear, I am more into low maintenance and put together, which obviously depends from person to person, because while they look great on mom, on me, it just looks odd and clashes...

Speaking of silver hardware (btw all my SF has silver hardware, gold is a bit of a deal breaker for me), I totally fell in love with those shoes, unfortunately they are 2 sizes too big for me (at my age I do not think my feet are going to grow) and checked the SF store, but they do not seem to have them in stock anymore. They are the perfect example why I like SF, they are so versatile that they would really go from office in the summer to dressy and also look good with jeans. I keep reminding myself I do not need more shoes and I am actually secretly happy that they are too big for me!






						Salvatore Ferragamo Black Wedge Mules
					

Buy Salvatore Ferragamo Black Wedge Mules from HEWI. Extend the luxury lifecycle with pre-authenticated, new & pre-owned luxury fashion from HEWI.



					www.hardlyeverwornit.com


----------



## beekmanhill

Saw this SF bag in Saks Fifth Ave window yesterday.  Rarely see SF in a window, was nice to see that maybe someone is noticing them.  I love the closure on this one too.  (Stella McCartney coat)


----------



## jaskg144

I have been wondering this too. I was at Amsterdam airport back in March and I saw the gorgeous SF Studio Bag and fell in love. The leather felt amazing, the style was gorgeous - the design was so classic too! I'm not sure why the bags from SF aren't more mainstream.


----------



## angelcots

I wandered into a Ferragamo store for the first time this summer and was simply blown away. I absolutely loved the bags and accessories. The quality is great. The whole reason I went in was because I'd seen Ferragamo bags on luxury websites for years, but seeing them in person was the key to converting me to a fan. Maybe it's just because their stores are rarer or that they were never featured on Sex and the City? I'm not sure, but I want one of their bags!


----------



## afroken

I find that Ferragamo bags don’t have very good quality, at least the recent ones. In the past few years, I’ve purchased 3 Ferragamo bags and one wallet. One bag’s shoulder straps became defected after minor gentle usage (the shoulder straps are chains intertwined with saffiano leather, and the saffiano leather portion was cracking everywhere). Another bag didn’t hold up that well generally, again after minor gentle usage. The wallet’s hardware started tarnishing after 2-3 times of usage (stored away in dust bag in dry cool area when not in use, thankfully Nordstrom was able to fix the problem and took it back). Only one bag held up well and still looked good. I baby my bags and take care of them, so I was disappointed.

Ferragamo’s shoes and silks, on the other hand, I feel are a completely different story. Their shoes are leagues ahead of many premier designer brands and their scarves are very high quality but without Hermes price point.

Sadly, I probably won’t buy their bags anymore, although they have beautiful designs. I love how classic and elegant each piece looks. However I gave their bags too many chances and am a little hesitant to try again  glad to hear many ladies here have had much better experiences than I did! I’ll always continue to buy their shoes and scarves though.


----------



## showgratitude

I think Ferragamo is underrated because it is more conservative and its designs didn't evolve with the times.  They are good quality and nice but you have to keep up with the trends too.  Even with the endorsers that they get, they are more conservative.  I am thinking if they got a Kardashian (I am not saying they should.....I am only saying IF they did) or some pop or hip-hop artist that is highly visible and recognizable especially by the younger generation, then the brand would be more noticeable and be more obvious to the general public.


----------



## ILP

showgratitude said:


> I think Ferragamo is underrated because it is more conservative and its designs didn't evolve with the times.  They are good quality and nice but you have to keep up with the trends too.  Even with the endorsers that they get, they are more conservative.  I am thinking if they got a Kardashian (I am not saying they should.....I am only saying IF they did) or some pop or hip-hop artist that is highly visible and recognizable especially by the younger generation, then the brand would be more noticeable and be more obvious to the general public.


I think Gigi Hadid was carrying an ostrich Studio bag quite a bit and Angelina Jolie was carrying a black studio bag as well.  I think the Ferragamo is underrated because it’s quiet luxury, not flashy, “notice me” luxury.


----------



## 880

Ferragamo bags may be so underrated bc of the houses strong history in well made and comfortable footwear. ferragamo designed his first pair of shoes at age nine. when I was collecting a lot of dead stock vintage clothing, I briefly tried to collect his sisters shoes (rosina ferragamo schiavone was a more whimsical shoe designer.  but it was too hard to find NIB older designs in my size). I think he did the first platform heel and the first cage heel, and he was most popular when shoes still came in multiple widths in all sizes, not just B, and fit was paramount.

the well crafted shoe or bag is almost akin to the ohilosoohy of men’s sartorial custom or even Made to Measure, but not really suited to an it bag which is an object of desire or fashion item. An it bag could be one that transcends fashion due to mystique, like the birkin or kelly, but most aren‘t. Lots of brands make high quality classic bags, but I think the French designers have a lock on the it bag (BV notwithstanding). I think of Italian bags as well made, discreet, classic bags suitable for work. . . Kind of the opposite of an object of desire. . .

More than three decades ago, I bought a fantastic Ferragamo trench coat bc I was bored with my moms style of Burberry. It had the most incredible warm, wool cashmere (?), colorful detachable lining of jungle leaves and animals (imagine a ferragamo scarf wrought large. I loved it so much, I would take the lining out and wear it pattern facing out as a duster topcoat. I don’t think their collections since (including their handbags) have had that kind of fantasy, over the top quality about them. . .


----------



## baghabitz34

I’ve been wondering too why Ferragamo does not get the attention/hype of some of the other brands. I just bought my first Studio bag & it is Gorgeous with a capital G! The leather, the attention to color & detail - it’s a real stunner!
Maybe because Ferragamo bags are not all over social media & big influencers? Because they don’t have an ‘it’ bag like the Saint Laurent Loulou? I don’t know. Personally, I like that they are under the radar. It means prices have not gotten ridiculous & items are actually available.


----------



## thewave1969

baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve been wondering too why Ferragamo does not get the attention/hype of some of the other brands. I just bought my first Studio bag & it is Gorgeous with a capital G! The leather, the attention to color & detail - it’s a real stunner!
> Maybe because Ferragamo bags are not all over social media & big influencers? Because they don’t have an ‘it’ bag like the Saint Laurent Loulou? I don’t know. Personally, I like that they are under the radar. It means prices have not gotten ridiculous & items are actually available.


Personally, I adore the Studio, so congrats!!! Which color did you select?


----------



## baghabitz34

thewave1969 said:


> Personally, I adore the Studio, so congrats!!! Which color did you select?


The lovely butterfly one. It’s under the tree as a Christmas present, but I will post pics when I open it.


----------



## thewave1969

baghabitz34 said:


> The lovely butterfly one. It’s under the tree as a Christmas present, but I will post pics when I open it.


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## jade

baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve been wondering too why Ferragamo does not get the attention/hype of some of the other brands. I just bought my first Studio bag & it is Gorgeous with a capital G! The leather, the attention to color & detail - it’s a real stunner!
> Maybe because Ferragamo bags are not all over social media & big influencers? Because they don’t have an ‘it’ bag like the Saint Laurent Loulou? I don’t know. Personally, I like that they are under the radar. It means prices have not gotten ridiculous & items are actually available.


The Studio is so pretty! I can’t justify a structured bag right now but it is so tempting.


----------



## Cabsms

I absolutely love SF as my first bag is over 20 years old and still looks amazing! I own 2 Ginny bags and 2 small Amy totes and always get comments about how beautiful the bags are as well as about the quality.

I also own their shoes and tend to wear them for more formal and conservative occasions but let me tell you nothing beats the comfort level.

I too have often wondered why Ferragamo doesn’t get its due recognition but having said that I love carrying a bag that isn’t seen on everyone. Like most of you have said I think SF epitomes old Hollywood glamour and no brand beats its craftsmanship.


----------



## jade

Cabsms said:


> I also own their shoes and tend to wear them for more formal and conservative occasions but let me tell you nothing beats the comfort level.


Just ordered my first shoes! I keep hearing they are super comfy - and  grabbed some Viva Bow Slingbacks. I love pointy and bows so this new line is perfect for me!



> I too have often wondered why Ferragamo doesn’t get its due recognition but having said that I love carrying a bag that isn’t seen on everyone. Like most of you have said I think SF epitomes old Hollywood glamour and no brand beats its craftsmanship.


I think I was initially drawn to SF because it wasn't as popular/overexposed. And also logos tend to be understated, which is my preference.


----------



## afroken

jade said:


> Just ordered my first shoes! I keep hearing they are super comfy - and  grabbed some Viva Bow Slingbacks. I love pointy and bows so this new line is perfect for me!
> 
> 
> I think I was initially drawn to SF because it wasn't as popular/overexposed. And also logos tend to be understated, which is my preference.


Also their logos are beautiful! Ferragamo’s vara and gancini takes elegance to a new level, and like you said, understated at the same time.

I wasn’t able to make their bags work unfortunately, but their shoes are a work of art (both appearance and comfort wise).


----------



## lovely_bag

afroken said:


> Also their logos are beautiful! Ferragamo’s vara and gancini takes elegance to a new level, and like you said, understated at the same time.
> 
> I wasn’t able to make their bags work unfortunately, but their shoes are a work of art (both appearance and comfort wise).


I like this logo-bag:


			https://cdn.ferragamo.com/wcsstore/FerragamoCatalogAssetStore/images/products/726585/726585_05_preview_r20.jpg
		

It's a Gancini bag.

In my eyes this bag is timeless, elegant. I don't see this in the current Dior Jacquard purse-designs.

Maybe they are underrated, because they come without a catchy name?


----------



## bagolicious

I've loved Ferragamo handbags and other products for decades and I agree that they're underrated...very underrated. Back in the 1980s, I used to buy Ferragamo pumps as they really know how to make footwear and with a perfect fit as I have regular medium-width feet, but with very narrow heels. I have never had a fit problem with Ferragamo footwear.

As for Ferragamo handbags, I recently sold my two large Sophia tote handbags, but only since I'm not physically at work anymore. When work went online, I started to rethink my handbag collection.

Some years ago, I bought 3 brand new Ferragamo Fiamma handbags. The first one I bought as soon as it came out. I jumped into my car and zipped over to the Ferragamo boutique on Rodeo Dr.-Beverly Hills and bought the one in aubergine. Gorgeous!!! Some months later, I bought two more Fiamma handbags, but online. I bought one in black and the other one in brown. They're all gorgeous and timeless.

I also have two leather, small-sized, crossbody Sophia handbags that I bought brand new a few years ago and also two, small suede, rectangular-shaped Sophia handbags with double top handles. One of the suede ones is brown and the other one is a gorgeous fuchsia.

Ferragamo handbags really hold up and I've always called them my workhorse handbags. My best male friend and I were talking about Ferragamo products a month or so ago as he loves the brand and has bought Ferragamo for decades. He mentioned that if he could, then the majority of his leather good items, clothing, and footwear would come from Ferragamo.

One reason I think that Ferragamo is so underrated is that their design team doesn't fall into designing a lot of "*It*" products. They design mostly understated products that survive the test of time.


----------



## lovely_bag

bagolicious said:


> I've loved Ferragamo handbags and other products for decades and I agree that they're underrated...very underrated. Back in the 1980s, I used to buy Ferragamo pumps as they really know how to make footwear and with a perfect fit as I have regular medium-width feet, but with very narrow heels. I have never had a fit problem with Ferragamo footwear.
> 
> As for Ferragamo handbags, I recently sold my two large Sofia tote handbags, but only since I'm not physically at work anymore. When work went online, I started to rethink my handbag collection.
> 
> Some years ago, I bought 3 brand new Ferragamo Fiamma handbags. The first one I bought as soon as it came out. I jumped into my car and zipped over to the Ferragamo boutique on Rodeo Dr.-Beverly Hills and bought the one in aubergine. Gorgeous!!! Some months later, I bought two more Fiamma handbags, but online. I bought one in black and the other one in brown. They're all gorgeous and timeless.
> 
> I also have two leather, small-sized, crossbody Sophia handbags that I bought brand new a few years ago and also two, small suede, rectangular-shaped Sophia handbags with double top handles. One of the suede ones is brown and the other one is a gorgeous fuchsia.
> 
> Ferragamo handbags really hold up and I've always called them my workhorse handbags. My best male friend and I were talking about Ferragamo products a month or so ago as he loves the brand and has bought Ferragamo for decades. He mentioned that if he could, then the majority of his leather good items, clothing, and footwear would come from Ferragamo.
> 
> One reason I think that Ferragamo is so underrated is that their design team doesn't fall into designing a lot of "*It*" products. They design mostly understated products that survive the test of time.


Thank you bagolicuous for posting your story.
I expectect a bit "But...." to come towards the end but there is no "but". 
What a relief!


----------



## bagolicious

lovely_bag said:


> Thank you bagolicuous for posting your story.
> I expectect a bit "But...." to come towards the end but there is no "but".
> What a relief!


You're welcome.


----------



## myfavebag

If you are after a well made bag with great leather, then ferragamo does not disappoint. The price is considered reasonable for the quality , though I agree the resale market value does not hold up.  I’ve tried to diversify my bag collection but I always gravitate to quality bags which ferragamo bags are. My favorites are the soft smooth leather that surpass more popular expensive bags. Sometimes I wonder what people are after, bag for the status symbol, or the quality. I tried to like the crazy popular bags but I have not seen a style or quality to make that purchase. Or at least not yet, because I have genuine appreciation for quality no matter what brand it is, and if it gives me joy. So far , when I look at my bag cabinet, it is overwhelmingly ferragamo s LOL.  The smell and feel of the leather sparks so much joy!


----------



## myfavebag

bagolicious said:


> I've loved Ferragamo handbags and other products for decades and I agree that they're underrated...very underrated. Back in the 1980s, I used to buy Ferragamo pumps as they really know how to make footwear and with a perfect fit as I have regular medium-width feet, but with very narrow heels. I have never had a fit problem with Ferragamo footwear.
> 
> As for Ferragamo handbags, I recently sold my two large Sophia tote handbags, but only since I'm not physically at work anymore. When work went online, I started to rethink my handbag collection.
> 
> Some years ago, I bought 3 brand new Ferragamo Fiamma handbags. The first one I bought as soon as it came out. I jumped into my car and zipped over to the Ferragamo boutique on Rodeo Dr.-Beverly Hills and bought the one in aubergine. Gorgeous!!! Some months later, I bought two more Fiamma handbags, but online. I bought one in black and the other one in brown. They're all gorgeous and timeless.
> 
> I also have two leather, small-sized, crossbody Sophia handbags that I bought brand new a few years ago and also two, small suede, rectangular-shaped Sophia handbags with double top handles. One of the suede ones is brown and the other one is a gorgeous fuchsia.
> 
> Ferragamo handbags really hold up and I've always called them my workhorse handbags. My best male friend and I were talking about Ferragamo products a month or so ago as he loves the brand and has bought Ferragamo for decades. He mentioned that if he could, then the majority of his leather good items, clothing, and footwear would come from Ferragamo.
> 
> One reason I think that Ferragamo is so underrated is that their design team doesn't fall into designing a lot of "*It*" products. They design mostly understated products that survive the test of time.


I would love to see photos of the bags you have. I understand the feeling of loving something genuinely. It’s a nice feeling that it is a small group of people who understands why we keep on going back to ferragamo, even if it is not an “it” bag. I think media has something to do with it . Nevertheless it’s nice to be part of an exclusive group of people who owns bags that is considered timeless, good quality, and functional bags, and “I’m the only one carrying it”


----------



## bagolicious

myfavebag said:


> I would love to see photos of the bags you have. I understand the feeling of loving something genuinely. It’s a nice feeling that it is a small group of people who understands why we keep on going back to ferragamo, even if it is not an “it” bag. I think media has something to do with it . Nevertheless it’s nice to be part of an exclusive group of people who owns bags that is considered timeless, good quality, and functional bags, and “I’m the only one carrying it”


From what year is that gorgeous green Ferragamo handbag?  What model is it?


----------



## myfavebag

bagolicious said:


> From what year is that gorgeous green Ferragamo handbag?  What model is it?


You mean the one in my profile? that is the Boxyz, supposedly made to capture generation X Y Z so form young to old. It was an irresistible impulse buy , and because I love the color and style LOL, I believe 2018 .


----------



## Farkvam

I think and agree that Ferragamo as a handbag brand is under the radar for three reasons, mostly already mentioned: they are known for their shoes, the designs are more conservative, and they don't do "it" bags like everyone else. 
I am so appreciative of their approach though, it makes it feel more exclusive. And I have been totally thrilled with the designs and quality of their shoes and bags. A SF item is a score for the money.


----------



## Sferics

Now I checked the site an...I love this one! 

I don't think this one conservative at all but I know what you all mean and the said Viva Bow Bag is standing out imho


----------



## bagcrazingiz

Big fan of  Salvatore Ferragamo's shoes  since young


----------



## rosewang924

I only have one wallet, this Ferragamo one, I've had it for about 20 years, it's almost falling apart but I love it and will continue to use it.  Every time I use it, people always comment what an interesting design.  Every season, I check with Ferragamo to see if they will have this style but no luck.  Every time I look at buying a new wallet, I will look at this wallet and can't seem to part with it.


----------



## azure5

Carrierae said:


> Dior really heavily promotes through influencers. They gave away so many saddle bags and book totes.



The saddle bag is truly ugly. IMO. Dior gets it right a lot but that was a mistake. It makes money for them but...hideous IMO


----------



## azure5

rosewang924 said:


> I only have one wallet, this Ferragamo one, I've had it for about 20 years, it's almost falling apart but I love it and will continue to use it.  Every time I use it, people always comment what an interesting design.  Every season, I check with Ferragamo to see if they will have this style but no luck.  Every time I look at buying a new wallet, I will look at this wallet and can't seem to part with it.
> 
> View attachment 5132306


----------



## azure5

That's a really nice Ferragamo wallet roseang924, you could try to preserve it longer by having the piping edges refurbished and the white coloured inserts refreshed by a specialist.
Then it will go on at least another 10 years!


----------



## azure5

Sferics said:


> Now I checked the site an...I love this one!
> 
> I don't think this one conservative at all but I know what you all mean and the said Viva Bow Bag is standing out imho
> 
> View attachment 5131802



Don't tell me, it's called Bow on a Pillow?


----------



## rosewang924

azure5 said:


> That's a really nice Ferragamo wallet roseang924, you could try to preserve it longer by having the piping edges refurbished and the white coloured inserts refreshed by a specialist.
> Then it will go on at least another 10 years!



I have asked Ferragamo about this and they said it would cost around $300 and may take a few months but it would look brand new again, I don't know, I may just use it until it falls apart and get a new one.


----------



## azure5

rosewang924 said:


> I have asked Ferragamo about this and they said it would cost around $300 and may take a few months but it would look brand new again, I don't know, I may just use it until it falls apart and get a new one.



Yes but the reason I go for and restore vintage is you won't get the same quality again.

Of course, not all old is good and not all new is bad.  In fact I love the recent bags as Ferragamo is having 'a moment' that's going to stretch out. IMO


----------



## bagnut1

azure5 said:


> Yes but the reason I go for and restore vintage is you won't get the same quality again.
> 
> Of course, not all old is good and not all new is bad.  In fact I love the recent bags as Ferragamo is having 'a moment' that's going to stretch out. IMO


I hope you’re right.  Back in the 90s-aughts I had a couple of fantastic Ferragamo bags.  I returned to the brand recently when I happened upon a bag I had been considering providentially on sale.  Love it to bits.  Workmanship and leather are really outstanding for the price IMO (even without the sale). I’m also eyeing the new giant trapezoid-ish tote.

Although there’s something that’s always been UTR about Ferragamo, which I definitely like. Last year or so I noticed a TV show character with a Studio bag as her everyday bag, when it would have been so “on the nose” (and very lazy of the costume designer) to give her a Birkin.  Says something about the brand IMO.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

So I just got a Studio (M) bag in the color Caraway Seed over the weekend, and I have to say.......

.....it is SUCH good quality! I am amazed by how obsessed I am with this bag. I just want to carry and use it all day every day. It elevates any outfit, and is so smart and chic looking! I can't believe how underrated this brand is, and it really makes me think that people really are buying the name and not quality when they only go for things like LV, Gucci, Chanel, etc... (and yes, I say this as a Chanel-lover!).


----------



## JenJBS

glendaPLEASE said:


> So I just got a Studio (M) bag in the color Caraway Seed over the weekend, and I have to say.......
> 
> .....it is SUCH good quality! I am amazed by how obsessed I am with this bag. I just want to carry and use it all day every day. It elevates any outfit, and is so smart and chic looking! I can't believe how underrated this brand is, and it really makes me think that people really are buying the name and not quality when they only go for things like LV, Gucci, Chanel, etc... (and yes, I say this as a Chanel-lover!).



Congratulations on your new Ferragamo!


----------



## baghabitz34

glendaPLEASE said:


> So I just got a Studio (M) bag in the color Caraway Seed over the weekend, and I have to say.......
> 
> .....it is SUCH good quality! I am amazed by how obsessed I am with this bag. I just want to carry and use it all day every day. It elevates any outfit, and is so smart and chic looking! I can't believe how underrated this brand is, and it really makes me think that people really are buying the name and not quality when they only go for things like LV, Gucci, Chanel, etc... (and yes, I say this as a Chanel-lover!).


Congrats on your new Ferragamo!

I love Caraway Seed - it is such a beautiful neutral.


----------



## hlh0904

Please allow me to join this wonderful group. I was once very into "it" bags, but alas timed has passed and I like the look and feel of "quiet luxury". I purchased Ferragamo scarves when I just started working in the Banking/Finance Industry. The designs were beyond beautiful. I recently purchased a few vintage bags from the brand and I am flabbergasted that the designs are as classic now as they were first coming out. The craftsmanship is to die for. I immediately purchased small leather goods and am working on securing belts. No longer into "Logomania", this is so elegant. Shoes will be on the list shortly. The quality is absolutely wonderful. Love that they are "below the radar", and chances are you won't bump into someone wearing the same thing. Instant love here as well as loyalty earned.


----------

